# Dutch's "Wicked Baked Beans"



## Dutch

WICKED BAKED BEANS
	(Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy)

	6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
	1/2 Medium onion, diced
	1/2 Bell pepper, diced
	1 - 2 Jalapeno Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)
	1 - 55 ounce can Bushs Baked Beans
	1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
	1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed
	1 Cup ketchup
	1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard

	Saute bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Saute onion, bell pepper and jalapeno  pepper until tender.

	In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

	Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.

	NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans.

	DISCLAIMER

	With the Jalapeno±o pepper and the dry mustard these beans have the potential for some MAJOR heat. CAUTION should be exercised when feeding these beans to small children and/or the elderly.

	To make this recipe Family Friendly, omit the Jalapeno±o pepper and the dry mustard.


*Addendum*: In a recent message from eman (he makes these beans ALL THE TIME) he told be that in his last run of these beans the Bush beans had way more liquid than normal. If this is the case, you may want to drain some of the liquid from the beans (unless you really like them wet). YMMV

*EDIT: 5/18/14: For those of you who plan on putting your beans in a dutch oven (minus the lid) and then into the smoker; a single batch will fill a 10 inch regular dutch oven (4 quart) almost to the top. A batch will fill a 10 inch deep dutch oven (5 quart) with room enough for stirring without worrying about loosing beans over the sides.*


----------



## cajunsmoker

Thanks Dutch,

I thought I had copied and pasted this into my recipe file and when I went to print it out to make them with my ribs sunday they seemed to have deserted  :x .

I shall endeavor to persevere this time.


----------



## smokemom

dutch!

LOVE  your beans!!!!!!!!!  We re heated them a day later and i could swear they were even better if that were possible!


----------



## Dutch

Kathy, I like them better too after they have sat in the fridge for a day or two. Sometimes I won't even bother to re-heat them. Just scoop some into a bowl and grab a couple of left over ribs and hang out my sign that reads "Don't bother me, I'm eating!" :D


----------



## smokemom

now that sounds like a fine idea!!!!!


----------



## deserttoad

Been using this recipe quite often, and even my 3 year old loves em!  Hard to make any other sidedish for dem ribs!

DT


----------



## okjsmoker

Awesome recipe Dutch! 

Made my first batch on the stove, and they were very tasty!! This weekend I am making a batch in the smoker with rib drippings!!! I cant wait.


----------



## smoke on the water

Dutch,
I have to agree. These are awsome beans.
I have smoked them three times in the last 5 weeks.


----------



## Dutch

Kinda "windy" at your house, Bill? :P

Glad you like 'em!


----------



## smokyokie

Windy like the city huh.

Looks like a great recipe Dutch! 

One question though, which flavor of Bush's baked beans do you use?


----------



## jabo

Dutch,
     I don't even like baked beans, someone brings them to every event/cookout in our neighborhood and I never eat them.  I thought your recipe looked good so I decided to give it a whirl.  Those beans are fantastic, I can't tell you how much I like them.  They are still in the smoker and I can't keep my face out of them.  WOW!

Jamie


----------



## smoke on the water

Sorry Dutch I forgot to reply. It's always windy here. Even from the water.


----------



## smokin skip

Hey Dutch !!
  How many people will that serve ?  I need to handle appr 60 people.

                             Thanx
                                 Skip


----------



## q3131a

I'd like to know as well.


----------



## chris_harper

i made this recipe tonight for a side dish at supper.  i left out the jalapenos and the mustard. i subbed sausage (JD regular) for the bacon, bottled minced onion for the diced onion, and bbq sauce for the ketchup.  they were the bomb. even my buddy that doesn't care for baked beans ate 2 helpings of them. 
  i used the sausage because i had some left from breakfast this morning. i had already crumbled it up anyway, so i sauted the bell pepper and minced onion in EVOO, then added the sausage. mixed it in the bowl with everything else.


----------



## Dutch

This recipe will feed 6-8 with good sized portions. Whenever I fix it for the family I always double the recipe.


----------



## q3131a

Thanks.


----------



## smokin skip

Thanx Dutch


----------



## lovetosmoke

Hey Dutch,


Excellent recipe, my family loved them.  I am looking forward to the next time I can make them again.  Thanks again


----------



## Dutch

Glad you liked them. The day will come (if it hasn't already) that when you talk about doing some Que the family will ask "Doing the Wicked Beans too?"


----------



## up in smoke

At our house we call emâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] Dutchâ€˜s Beans! :roll:


----------



## smokin skip

Made your recipe X4 for the party and they were a big hit. The kids (college age) and thier friends say 
"they are 'BANGIN' "   Maybe you should call them Dutches' Bangin Beans !  
  The bacon wrapped scallops went fast also.Thanks again


----------



## Dutch

Skip, you say that you X4 that recipe for some college age kids. . .  Sure you had enough?? And how many did you feed?

I've had them beans kinda toot-toot while departing but NEVER 'Bangin'!!  :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## smokin skip

The party wasn't all college kids. In fact it had a pretty wide demographic.
It was about 80-90 people but only half of that was interested in "spicy" foods. But of course the other half all had seconds ! It was a good amount, 1-2 spoons left in the pan. Maybe next time I will do a batch with no peppers for those who cant tolerate the spice. There was alot of other food available also. Thanx again , they were a big hit.

                                                              Skip


----------



## q3131a

Dutch,

I made your Wicked Baked Beans on Friday. All I can say is "WOW!". Without a doubt the best and easiest backed beans I have ever had. I could not stop eating them. I even had some for breakfast. 

Bad news, they are all gone now. I wll be making them again and again and again!


----------



## ballagh

I made them for dinner tonight.  They are Banging!  Not much heat though, must have had some weak peppers.  Need to step up the next batch.  Any hoot, thanks!  I will be doing this again in the near future.


----------



## smokin skip

Hey Dutch !
  Made it X6 last week
Lotsa work !  Fed 100 with some leftover.


----------



## pigcicles

Man, I gotta get on board Dutch's Wicked B.B. train - I must be missin half the world, I'll try to get made this weekend


----------



## ballagh

Here is a pic from sunday.  Next time I will make sure to do it when the smoker is fired up.  And add another jalo to the mix,  think that might bring some more heat!

Thanks again!


----------



## Dutch

Randy, they look good!! I like using those throw away aluminum pans too. Sure makes cleanup a breeze.

So how did the beans fair against the competition?


----------



## Dutch

I bet that chapped her hide!! (whisper mode on) Bet she ain't speaking to her husband!! :P (whisper mode off)


----------



## smoked

Dutch....tried the wicked beans finally tonight with only 2 changes....1. omitted the dry mustard, (have one really picky one here), 2. added 2 tsp liquid smoke (only because I had to do it in the oven, still wanted some smoke flavor!!!)   and family consensus (including the dog who is still smacking his lips)  two thumbs up.....


----------



## tonto1117

Liquid Smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Seriously, what is in it...Iv'e never owned a bottle, what are the ingredient's???


----------



## smokin' burt

I don't know about the rest of you...but "cold baked bean sandwiches" with some ketchup on was something I aquired from the Ol' Man and I still love them...SMB


----------



## Dutch

Geez, Bill-ya dang near gave me a heart attack when I read that you put (gasp. . .shudder. . ) liquid smoke in those beans!! What'sa matter? Couldn't you find any "Hickory" flavored beans? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Okay- it's not that BIG of a deal. I'll even own up to using l.s. in sauces when, due to the weather and the smoker not getting along, I have to resort to using the oven in order to do ribs or pork butt.


----------



## pigcicles

Liquid Smoke ingredients: Water, hickory smoke flavor, vinegar, hydrolyzed soy protein, sugar, caramel color, spices

From a bottle of Figaro Liquid Smoke contains 55mg (2% DV) of sodium. No calories, fat or carbs per 1 Tbs serving.


----------



## tonto1117

Thanks PC, was allways curious......I wonder what makes up the hickorey smoke flavor.


----------



## payson

It's pretty pure, sounds like it's virtually distilled smoke essence. Here's some info:


_The process of making liquid smoke was introduced in 1895 by Ernest H. Wright, a Kansas City pharmacist. It is the same process used today and consists of capturing the smoke of burning hickory wood, condensing and combining it with cold mountain water to create a 100 percent natural food-flavoring product._

A little dab will do ya! I've judged smoke beers in homebrew competitions and alot of the entries use this stuff. The biggest mistake is using way too much. Subtle smoke is nice in beer though, especially when paired with appropriate foods.


----------



## tonto1117

Wow , thank you Payson, I had no idea....I love learning new stuff!!!!


----------



## smoked

I was gonna leave it out, but the little lady insisted for it to still have that "smoked" flavor.......


----------



## deejaydebi

I used to add a drop or two to my cheese - now I smoke it!


----------



## Dutch

Theresa, I saw an episode on Alton Brown where he made his own liquid smoke. All he did was suspend a metal bowl of ice above the exhaust vent of his smoke and when the smoke condensed on the bowl, the condensation dripped off into another bowl.  The type of wood used determines the flavor of the smoke.


----------



## tonto1117

Would have loved to see that Dutch! So theoretically(sp?) anyone could make there own liquid smoke....might have to try that, I love experiments.


----------



## teacup13

i havent found the actual episode yet but here is the script of that show..

After some googling, found the information on making liquid smoke at this site. See Scene 8, or just find the episode â€œUrban Preservation IIâ€ on making Beef Jerky.


----------



## tonto1117

Wow, thank you very much teacup 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I am gonna try this the next time I smoke and will take pics!!!!


----------



## teacup13

btw... thank you dutch for this recipe...

i grabbed a can of maple flavored beans by mistake and the bacon i used was also maple smoked(labelled wrong)..

i also added a can of great northern beans(white beans)...

the missus loved them tonight... she thought they were the best thing i made tonight... so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ..


----------



## payson

My Mom just requested that I bring a batch of these Wicked Baked Beans when I visit this weekend! Funny thing is, she only had them in passing a few months ago! Sure made a good impression! Thanks Dutch!


----------



## Dutch

Well payson, everyone should know by now, "Mother knows best"!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Enjoy the weekend!!


----------



## gofish

Dutch,

We are planning on attending a pig roast next weekend.  I asked the host ".... Do you want me to bring my smoker so we can add ....."  Thats all I got out of my mouth before she said "those beans you did a while back, yea tha would be great" .............. I said sure.   The funny thing was that I was gonna offer to do briskets, but your beans trumped brisket!  Beans it will be!  I'll still sneak a brisket on.  It should be a fun filled weekend with great eats.  Thanks again for sharing your recipes.


----------



## payson

That she does! Mom, Dad, the whole clan... couldn't stop raving about them! Thanks again!


----------



## virgo53

Someone earlier in the thread asked which flavor of Bushs baked beans did you use? I didn't see an answer,
May I ask that question again? it would help me with the flavoring if we knew what you used.

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## keywesmoke

Mike, I saw that post too. I bought "regular" or "original" or "homestyle", whichever of those works. Not onion, bbq, etc. Since we're all about playing with flavors, I used chili sauce instead of ketchup. I put in one whole seeded jalapeno and barely tasted it, it was perfect because I don't like a lot of heat. The smokiness was awesome. I also chose to not saute the veggies and made the chop size bigger, the result was a slightly crunchy bite, which I really like, it added texture. My wife kept shoving the pineapple chunks out of the way (I was watching) because she didn't want to try them. Once she was about out of beans, she ate one and liked it. Most of the pineapple flavor renders into the dish. 

I like this recipe and will make it again in a few days.


----------



## virgo53

Thanks for the advice. I think I will try your method and see what happens.

haven't done anything besides meat on the new smoker yet.

I Like the veggies idea, cut them a little bigger and they retain some of the crunch. Makes sense,

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## scotty's bbq

Dutch,

I didn't read through all the posts, but I have young girls and they don't like things too spicy.  Have you made these without the mustard & peppers?  What were the results?

Thanks!!


----------



## chris_harper

i have made them w/o the peppers; i have never used the mustard. they are good still. better with the peppers. i use the peppers that are in the little cans, already diced. they do have the seeds in there though, so be careful.


----------



## Dutch

Scotty, the original recipe didn't have the jalapeno peppers and called for for diced green bell peppers and prepared mustard (the kind that you put on briskets and butts before applying the rub).

I kind of like things kicked up, so I added the jalapeno pepper and changed the mustard to the dry mustard and added the disclaimer at the end.


----------



## hawgheaven

Dutch,

Thanks for this recipe, I am going to try it this weekend... gonna smoke up some pork for Mama's Day; this will be a great addition to the table!


----------



## keywesmoke

Hawg, it's SO worth doing this recipe in a foil pan, not glass.....I learned the hard way never to put glass in my smoker again! Good luck, they're quite tasty. I'd also say put them over meat, not under, on your racks.


----------



## squeezy

I substituted fresh mango for the pineapple last time ... I think it was awesome....


----------



## hawgheaven

Thanks for the info!

My smoker is a CG, no over and under racks. I figured I'd put the pan at the opposite end from the firebox...


----------



## chris_harper

i did them in a glass dish once. had no problems. dish was smokey when done, but it washed off, after washing a few times.


----------



## guido

I have done these before and they are great. Time to change it a bit... I put in the bacon uncooked last time, I think it's better cooked. Also, thinking of pureeing the pineapple as a 'sneaky' way to get the flavor and sweetness in there without the chunks.

Every chef has to do things a little differently it seems!


----------



## deejaydebi

How abot adding pineapple juice instead of chucks Guido?


----------



## squeezy

This is a great basic recipe that just *begs* to be tweaked to your own flavor preferences.
Today, I used half the brown sugar and added dark Molasses ... didn't hurt it a bit .... Mmmm!


----------



## theredlines

Dutch, I just had to jump up here and give a huge thanks! Between the baby backs and your beans, I've never seen food leave the table quite so quick or with such great reviews.


----------



## mdgoos

I made these for fathers day for the first time, i am not sure who liked them more my father-in-law(bought me my smoker for a wedding present...i guess he knew that was a sure way to get me to the alter) or my 2 year old niece.  These beans are awesome, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## ron50

I have to thank Dutch again for his recipe. Cooked up a batch for Father's Day and they were a hit once again. Next time I'm going to turn up the heat on them even more. Mango, hmmm that might be worth a try as well.


----------



## jdmc0

Much thanks goes to Dutch for a great recipe.  I left out the peppers, replaced the dry mustard with a cup of mustard and replaced the bush beans with Van Camp pork and beans. I made a double batch and set it in the smoker uncovered underneath a brisket.  Was a smash at the gathering will def make more of this in the near future. Thanks again!


----------



## zippyk

I made a big batch of these on Sunday.  Since I'm new here, I didn't know that you didn't have to soak your wood.  The instructions with the smoker said I had to.  Well, I ran out of soaked wood and panicked, then finished cooking them in the oven.  Could hardly taste a smoke flavor (I used cherry wood).  Everyone loved them, though, and said I need more practice.  Meaning, they want me to make more.  I'm tossing out that little smoke box and going to try a cake pan next time.  Are you SURE I don't need to soak the wood first?  Does it catch on fire that way?  I told you I was new......  One more thing.  Would it help if I threw in a couple chunks of mesquite along with the cherry or apple wood?  Thanks!


----------



## Dutch

Guido, I have used crushed pineapple in place of the chunks, My eye/hand co-ordination was off-saw the can of chunk but grabbed the crushed and realized the goof AFTER I got the can opened 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Paul, the molasses is a nice touch-it was one of the original ingredients when I developed this recipe, I went with all brown sugar 'cuz Ma Dutch suggested it. She said that most folks don't keep molasses on hand unless they have a well stocked pantry.

As I've said before, tweek the recipe to your liking, Shoot, I developed this and I seldom follow the written recipe any more!!


----------



## ron50

You will read many different opinions on soaking wood. A lot will agree that it isn't necessary. it just makes the wood take longer before it generates smoke. I think it's a good idea if you are using chips instead of chunks so the chips don;t ignite. I've never had a chunk of wood ignite, even dry. That said, I still soak my chunks of wood.

Cherry wood is a much milder, slightly sweeter flavor then mesquite.
I usually use Hickory when I want a smokier flavor, although I usually make them in the oven and they get a nice smoky taste from the bacon in the recipe without any wood at all.


----------



## zippyk

Ron - Thanks for the advice.  I need to make a run to the BBQ store, so I'll pick up some hickory.  I'll get some chips, too.  I have always used chunks, but don't know why.  I use almond (for pork), cherry or apple (for poultry) and alder for fish.  Never thought I'd be smoking beans!

Dutch - I ended up cutting my pineapple chunks into smaller pieces, just so they would go farther.  I might try two small cans the next time, or the crushed.  I don't think I'll drain them all the way, either.  Husband didn't like that I didn't sautee the onions first.  He doesn't like his veggies crunchy.  So the next batch will be yet another experiment.  I'll keep 'ya posted.


----------



## hawgheaven

These beans are the most sought after dish at our gatherings... other than the meat of course! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great recipe Dutch!


----------



## ron50

I think you should saute the onions first, as well as the peppers in the bacon grease.
Also I think you misunderstood about the wood. I think you should stick with the chunks, instead of the chips. Maybe if the beans are the only thing you are smoking then use the chips. If the smoke is longer then an hour I use chunks. I save the chips for my smoker box on my Weber gas grill if I am cooking something for a short time period.


----------



## zippyk

Good idea about sauteeing the veggies in the bacon grease.  And thanks for clearing up the chips/chunks dilemma.  Where exactly do you place the smoker box in your gas grill?  (Getting off subject, sorry).


----------



## Dutch

Don't know why you wouldn't saute the veggies. Following the directions, it's the second thing you do after browning and removing the bacon.


----------



## zippyk

I should have, but I usually put raw onion in my baked beans and then bake them to death.  I have to remember I'm not baking, I'm smoking.  Hubby was the only one that didn't like it.  Maybe I'll make two smaller batches next time.  Live and learn, right?  More practice, more practice....  : - )


----------



## mossymo

Last weekend I made pulled pork for the first time and it was delicious. 

This weekend I made a batch of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans for the first time. My wife was against trying them saying the ingredients did not sound good together. Against her wishes I made them anyways. Well, she liked quite a bit and I thought they were awesome. These are a definite make again !!!

Now the dilemma, we are having a family get together next weekend of 30 to 40 people. We have a 5 hour drive to get there and bringing a smoker is out of the question. 1st we were bringing pulled pork in a crock pot to serve; now we are thinking a few batches of these beans in a crock pot. Both seem to warm up in a crock pot well. Wondering if anyone has reheating experiences for serving to others a few days later with either of these and which would be best to bring?


----------



## Dutch

Well, Mossy, I have sealed them up in a foodsaver bag and frozen them for later use.  As for reheating, I've put the whole bag into a pot of boiling water I've also just cut a small slit in a defrosted bag and then placed it into a nuculator (microwave) on the "reheat' setting.  Make sure that the serving temps is above 140*.


----------



## panhead

i am making this recipe noe,,but...,,,,,,i screwed up a little and forgot to drain the pineapple juice,,,,i hope it works out for the best,,,,,,i like pineapple so it should be fine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i hope...lol........i really need a new digital camera so i can post some pictures on this site...so sorry no pics for now


----------



## panhead

ahhhhhhhh  baked bean heaven......i will do this again and again


----------



## squeezy

Would be just a bit sweeter ... I like to thin mine down with beer, only if needed of course!


----------



## billyq

Hey Sqeezy, have you tired the smoke vault yet?  (it's been a while since i've been on here).  And I dont mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke

Tried these today, left out the green peppers and mustard powder. I got to tell you, these are great! Put just enough crushed red pepper to give it the right amount of heat. 

Everyone raved about them.

Thanks Dutch...


----------



## squeezy

Sure have ... it's quite a performer! The only significant problem is heat control, it is difficult to keep temps down at times. I have some threads with Q-view of it you can browse.


----------



## thadius65

Dutch,

Sorry if this has been asked... I didn't see:

I am going to make your Wicked Beans for a camp/card party this weekend.  When they are in the smoker, do you need to stir often to get the smoke throughout the beans?

Also, I read that a day or so sit is best.  So make Thursday night for Saturday afternoon?  That good?

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## smokin for life

When I make mine (which is almost every smoke) when ever I open the smoker I stir them. If you never made this yet, boy are you in for a surprise. My wife HATES beans, but I really asked her one time to just try them. Now "she's" the one who reminds me about making them. They are truly out of this world.


----------



## wilson

Hey Dutch,
I got a tip to look up your Wicked baked Bean recipe from Chris_ Harper.
Boy they sure sound good. I'll have to try them soon. Thanks Chris for the tip!
Ron




How come everytime I log on to this Forum I get Hungry?


----------



## thadius65

I am getting hungry....

Is the wood type just a preference, or what is recommended for this masterpiece??

Ted


----------



## richtee

preference. Altho, I bet at least 30% of all smoking is done over hickory. Hmm interesting..maybe needs to be a poll... What wood is USUALLY in yer smoker?


----------



## morris

I made it this weekend and it was a huge hit, did a double portion right off the back. I cooked uncovered and a nice smoky film developed on the top which I stired into the mix when I took it out, next time I will stir throughtout the cooking.

Only hitch I ran into was that I put two Jalapenos in teh mix and they wereent hot at all so I had the sweetness but not the spicyness, next time I will sample the peppers prior to putting them in to the mix so I know if I need to add more.

But like I said everyone that ate them loved them!


----------



## thadius65

I actually just meant for the Beans though...  Though hickory is probably a fav for them as well.


----------



## gypsyseagod

going there real soon- gonna make debi do them though- lol.


----------



## squeezy

Last batch I did, I used 2 jalapenos and they were surprisingly hot!
Good thing was ... more leftovers for me!


----------



## squeezy

Mostly use what I have on hand ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... it's all good!


----------



## deejaydebi

Ah Gyspy! I just made some beans too. Darn things cooked for 14 hours before they softened up! I don't think enough people are making baked beans anymore and the darn things sit to long.


----------



## kew_el_steve

I like to use Hickory. I use two pans and split the batch and stir in the smoke film every hour while spritzing the meat and adding wood chunks. The batch is usually in for 3 hours, then they get put back in to one foil pan. They are way better the next day too!!! I have some in the fridge...I'm gonna have to get right up right now and make sure they haven't gone bad by sampling. gotta go.


----------



## squeezy

Gee Mom!   Did you soak them first?


----------



## thadius65

Technology is cool...   Outside, 60F... drinking a cold Iron City Light, smoking some Dutch's Beans over Apple and Maple (with a nice TBS) and surfing the net.  Doesn't get much better than that, now does it.

Mmmmm does it smell good.  And the tastes on the spoon after stiring every 30 minutes.... WOW!

1.5 hours to go.  Digging in for the finish...


----------



## thadius65

This may be a mis-labeled (Q view) due to it after the fact and in a different container, but here are my first Dutch's Wicked Beans..  



The taste is really good.  I ended up putting almost the full jar of jalo's (8ozs), so they are definately kicked up, but sweet and smokey at the same time.  Thanks for the great creation Dutch!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ted


----------



## deejaydebi

Sure did more than 24 hours! One bag swelled up so much it filled up my big tupperware bowl but they were still cruchy after smoking all day, then I baked them in the oven for about an hour every night this week. They were finally just perfect tonight for supper. I even tried buying them from different stores. I think the canned beans are just so popular nobody buys dried beans anymore - except maybe pintos.


----------



## hawgheaven

Wow, whodduh thunk beans would plateau...


----------



## squeezy

Did you boil them for 45 minutes or so before the smoker and what temp in the smoker?


----------



## gypsyseagod

i'll bring ya some good beans- pm me what kind you want.


----------



## squeezy

*This is a typical recipe using dry beans ... note the cooking time!*
*I think you can see how difficult it is to do on a smoker from the start. I would only put them in the smoker to finish say about 2 to 3 hours.*

*JMO*


*Slow Cooker Baked Beans *

SUBMITTED BY: creamcheese5 
"These beans taste like Boston Baked Beans. Yummy!"




 
COOK TIME 14 Hrs READY IN 14 Hrs SERVINGS & SCALINGOriginal recipe yield: 8 servingsUSMETRIC
About scaling and conversions 





*INGREDIENTS*
1 pound dry great Northern beans
8 cups water
4 ounces diced salt pork
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup molasses
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper






READ REVIEWS (18)
Review/Rate This Recipe
Save To Recipe Box
Add to Shopping List
Add a Personal Note
Post a Recipe Photo
Post a Favorite Food List
Create a Menu


*DIRECTIONS*
The night before, combine the Great Northern Beans and water in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil, and cook for 1 1/2 hours. Pour beans and their liquid into a bowl, cover and refrigerate overnight. 
In the morning, drain off liquid, reserving 1 cup. Pour beans and the reserved liquid into the crock of a slow cooker. Stir in the salt pork, onion, molasses, brown sugar, mustard and pepper. Cover, and cook on Low for 12 to 14 hours. Stir before serving.


----------



## longshot

OK Dutch,
  Did the Wicked beans last night......WOW the family did a triple Lindy and came back for more!!! Hands down the best beans I ever ate.  That is a recipe that will stay handy!!  Thanks for that one!!

LS


----------



## mobcounty

How many people do you suppose Dutch's beans feed?


----------



## ron50

It fills a 3 qt container when I make a batch.  

You are going to have to figure most people will want seconds; they are that good.


----------



## mossymo

Make more than plenty to give folks all they want, the beans freeze and reheat awesome !!!


----------



## mcm1013

I love Bush's baked beans.  This recipe will definently be on my to do list.


----------



## yankee bill

These beans look fantastic, I'm gonna round up the stuff to fix 'em this week.

In reference to the can of beans, do you drain any of the liquid off, or, just dump juice and all in the pan when you fix 'em?


NOTE to self: don't read this recipe when hungry!!!


Thanks,

YB


----------



## squeezy

Lot of flavor in that juice, it's not like the starch that oozes out of pinto or black beans in a can. So yup! I use it!


----------



## yankee bill

Thanks Paul, appreciate the reply. Yeah, I agree, Bush sure has some fine tasting beans (and juice) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

For my usual bean recipe i have to drain about 75% of the juice cuz I add Molassas and BBQ sauce which can make 'em kinda soupy if I don't.

Man these sure sound good, can't wait to try 'em 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

YB


----------



## squeezy

If you add some pulled pork or brisket, it won't be soupy. I tend to use the thicker BBQ sauces which keep a thicker consistency.


----------



## yankee bill

Adding more meat is always a good thing in my book 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great tip there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Squeezy!

YB


----------



## Dutch

Bill, I dump the beans into a colander and let 'em drain while I'm prepping everything else.


----------



## squeezy

Just curious Dutch ... why do you drain them?


----------



## papadave

Finally got around to smoking Dutch's bean recipe. Everything said about them was realized when they were tasted. Fantastic!! I see lots more of them in the future.


----------



## sweetdreams

Took a triple recipe of Dutch's beans to work (hospital) today along with some other stuff. Had the place smelling so good I'm sure the patients were disappointed when their food from the crapateria arrived 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . They were definately a hit. Will be making them again in the near future. Need to get a bigger roaster oven before next time.

THANKS Dutch.

Dave


----------



## fireguy

Thanks Dutch... tried the beans last weekend... Our Hats off to you...They are the best beans Ive ever had... All of our guest loved them..


----------



## Dutch

Paul, I've always drained some of the juices from canned baked beans so they won't be soupy.  On time Ma was giving me a hand with the fixins' and she dumped the bean the the ol' colander and then began rinsing the beans with cold water. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 GASP!! Worse batch of beans ever-even the beagle hounds turned 'em down.


----------



## duckdiggler

Dutch....I got to hand it to you buddy....thes beans are friggin AWESOME!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am a very picky baked bean consumer.....straight form the can never has cut it for me. These beans are fantastic!

The recipe is super easy. I took your advice of draining the can juices and went from there. I choose to fry the bacon in whole strips then break them up by hand before adding to the mixture. 
Also I choose crushed pineapple.....I drained the liquid and added it. I like my beans a bit on the dry/ firm side....you know almost stick to the spoon.

I went with a red bell pepper and 2 Jalps with the dry mustard. 

Smoked them for 3 hrs with hickory at 240 with a pork butt.

My wife was very skeptical....I had her sample it when I took it out of the smoker and she LOVED them!

So I just wanted to thank you for sharing this recipe!

It will be a hit later this afternoon with my guests.

The flavor is complex and has everything, smokey, meaty, sweet, spice and just a follow of heat......about perfect in my estimation.

THANK YOU!

Anyone thinking about these......just do it....you will not be disappointed!


----------



## chargrilled

Thanks Dutch! Made your beans this weekend and they were the best I've ever had.  Mrs. Chargriller loved them as well.  I could not do them on the smoker as I ran outta room with everything else so I threw em in the oven.  The japs and pineapple throw everything together real nice!!


----------



## squeezy

Try them with diced Mango instead of pineapple ... awesome!


----------



## ajthepoolman

I'll put some Qview out tonight, but the beans are on the ECB right now.  I had to sample them.  They are out of sight!  Bit on the sweet side as I left out the pepper and the jalapenos.  But I will fix that with some additional dry mustard.  Great recipe Dutch!  A real winner brother!


----------



## jaynik

I haven't tried these yet, but may next weekend.  I always add brown sugar and cubes of a fatty and some onion into my beans then smoke them for an hour or so.  My wife loves them!  I like the idea of pineapple/mango and some jalapeno to jazz it up.


----------



## ajthepoolman

Next time I am going to smoke a pork shoulder on the top rack, with beans (mostly drained) on the bottom rack.  I can't imagine that all that pork juice won't make them awesome.


----------



## flyin'illini

AJ - that is what I did on Sunday.  They were great.  I did not drain the beans and did not add the pineapple.

Dutch - Nice recipe. Thank you.


----------



## ajthepoolman

They weren't too soupy?  That is what I was afraid of.


----------



## cheech

I have a graduation party that has asked me to smoked these beans for the party. The have 300 people coming and asked that I plan for 150 people eating. Does anyone have a guess for how many times I should multiply the recipe by?

They will also have one other side and be serving sub sandwiches.


----------



## erain

thks aj, i did just that also. they a little soupy not much. i am about ready to pull butt from smoker and rest it and pull in a cuple hrs. just gonna turn smoker way down and i think will cook down and be just fine. great idea!!!


----------



## squeezy

I'd guess about 10 to 12 people per recipe ... so multiply by about 15 ought to do the trick!


----------



## Dutch

Cheech, the single batch of beans around my house averages out about 8-9 servings but then the kids like to heap them there beans onto their plates.  With someone controlling the serving portions you could get about 12-14 servings out of a single batch.


----------



## wmarkw

Hey Dutch. Finally got a chance to try these. Been hearing the good reviews for a year now but never had enough room in my ecb to do them. The wife, my ma, and myself declare the best ever. I'm mad it took me a year to try these. I had my brisket smoking above the beans for added flavor too. Thanks!!


----------



## ajthepoolman

I fed about 75 people with a quadruple batch (that's 4 for those in Missouri! )


----------



## cheech

Multiplied the recipe by ten and turned them over for the party yesterday. Really did not feel right handing them over. Felt like I was giving up my first born.


----------



## johnd49455

I also tried the beans 1st time memorial day with 5 beercan birds on my CG. I doubled the recipe cause it calls for 1/2 this @ 1/2 that. We downed 1 whole batch with 6 people. The family we had over said they were the best they ever had & I agree. I too am mad it took me over a year to try. 
I just made another double batch today with 3 more beercan birds for my parents & my mother loves baked beans & said they were the best she ever had. We added the leftover 1/2 batch from Memorial day to the 2 I smoked today & we only have 3/4 of a batch left with 6 people today. Them buggers go quick. I normally don't care for baked beans but eat the heck out of them myself.

I think they need a new name "Dutches Wicked best ever Beans"


----------



## jfoust

Well put me down as a believer in Dutch's beans! I made them yesterday for a dinner with the neighbors... I did a beer can chicken and the beans, they had a pork tenderloin and ABTs. 

The beans were completely polished off by 5 adults and my 3 year old son! They cleaned it out so well that I could have just about put the pan back in the drawer without ever putting any soap to it!!!


----------



## mofo

OUCH!


----------



## smoke_chef

I made these for the first time this weekend. There were awesome!!! I asked the family what adjustments they thought I needed to make to the recipe and it was a unanimous "Nothing!"  Thanks Dutch!!!!


----------



## alamar

Followed the recipe as closely as possible. I smoked some ribs before making the beans. I normally use a potato to hold my temp probe but didn't have one so I used an onion instead. Used the freshly smoked onion in the beans and it was fabulous. Didn't need to sautee it as it was already nice and soft. Just chopped it up and added it. Mmmmmmm.....good!!!!


----------



## phreak

Thank you Dutch!  You made me a hero in the eyes of my guests.


----------



## abelman

Now you're on to something, smoked onions are great!


----------



## vlap

I get happy everytime I look at this recipe. Anyone ever try it topped with pineapple slices?


----------



## daboys

That's the way we do them. Put the little chunks in the beans and 4 slices on top. Best bean recipe I've tried!!


----------



## smokeywray

How many servings does this recipe yeild? I've never made them before, so I'm not 100% sure. I also don't feel like skimming through 15 pages either... 

... The reason I ask is because my daughters 2nd B-day is coming up and I'd like to make enough to feed 40. Should I double, triple, or quadrupple this recipe to serve as a side to 40?


----------



## cruisingca

I doubled the recipie last weekend and it fed 14 people with some left over for left overs!


----------



## squeezy

I think 4 to 5 times the recipe should do the trick.


----------



## smokeywray

Thanks. One more question: I see a lot of people say that they put the beans underneath the meat to catch the drippings for extra flavor. How are you sure that the beans are safe and not contaminated? Chicken drippings are dangerous if not brought completely up to temp. Do you just measure the temperature of the beans?


----------



## squeezy

Chicken would be the exception ... but beef or pork adds desireable flavors.


----------



## walking dude

when i do a packer........i cut some beef fat off.........and freeze.........when i do dutch's beans, i render it down, and add to the beans...........specially if i am not doing pork or beef at the same time


----------



## northwet smoker

Made our first batch of these beans yesterday and they are awesome. Probably the best beans I've had. Thanks Dutch for sharing the recipe.


----------



## mr porky

Thanks for the recipe Dutch
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Just did my first batch tonight:


They went quick, and nothing left for tomorrow.  Everyone liked, and credit was given where it was due.


----------



## gordo

I made Dutch's Beans for a group on our 4th of July camping trip. They were all gone, and I had to promise to give the recipe to about half of the group.


----------



## jocosa

Made my first batch of these this past weekend too...  everyone loved 'em!  In-laws say I get to make the beans for family get-togethers now!


----------



## mulepackin

Dutch, I did my second batch of these for the summer on the Fourth. Everyone raved about them as was expected. They said the beans alone were worth the trip to our place. My only minor alteration is to use crushed pineapple, the wife and dtrs. like smaller chunks.


----------



## smokeywray

Do you drain the beans of the canned juice in a collander? If I understand correctly, dutch uses a collander to drain but doesn't actually rinse.


----------



## blacklab

Smokey wray that would be a negative. I personally use Bushes maple baked beans and follow recipe as directed.


----------



## smokeywray

I could swear I read that from Dutch himself somewhere in the first several pages... I think he said he drains them of the canned juice. Are you sure? 

I'm doing a quadruple of this recipe on Saturday, can't wait. Walmart has the HUGE can of bush's for about $4.50.


----------



## mulepackin

I don't drain either with Dutch's recipe or my other plain standby recipe. I find the consistency about perfect after a long slow smoke session.


----------



## erain

i dont drain either and they seem to come out just right. over fourth made a dbl batch....one thing i have been starting to do different though is chop up an onion and add to beans. thks dutch great rec!!!


----------



## johnd49455

I did 6 double batches for my daughters graduation party & didn't drain. I used my gas grill for a warmer. If you are going to keep them warm for a while they will need the extra moisture. Even if you are not Dutch talks about adding extra ketchup if they seem to dry. Why not use the juice from the can to keep them moist?


----------



## blacklab

SmokeyWray, I think I know where you got drain. Could it be the pinapple? Cause that needs to be drained. Gl and enjoy, their AWESOME


----------



## hacksaw

I'm looking forward to trying these, I love good BB's.  I usually throw a nice shot of Maker's Mark in the pan too, anyone else give their beans a "Kentucky boost"?


----------



## Dutch

SW-I drain my beans- when I add the beans to the smoker they go under the butt, brisket or ribs that I'm smoking-(I never put the bean under poultry unless the poultry is in it's own pan) and the meat drippings will make up for the drained bean juice.

If they go into the smoker with nothing else then I don't drain them.


----------



## Dutch

erain, the recipe has diced onions in it, but some folks do like more onion-it's all good!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Last week I did a batch with some vidalia onions tossed in about half way through the smoke-

hacksaw, only if Ma Dutch isn't looking!!


----------



## richtee

Maker's Mark?!?  Yeeesh, man! Pass me that shot and I'll send a double of James B. Beam for the beans!   ;{)


----------



## blacklab

HMMMM never thought of adding  kentucky, now tennessee old #7 that could add a little O yeah 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Next thing on my list. Dam! an my list just keeps getting bigger


----------



## smokin out the neighbors

I can't stand to drink the stuff, but I always add a little "Kentucky Boost" to my beans, marinades, spritzers, and sauces.  I even add it to my pecan pie recipe.


----------



## erain

oops sorry dutch!!! prob missed it reading the recipie from my laptop. ya  them vidalias are avilable big time up here in mn right now and been taking advantage of it while they last.


----------



## erain

oops sorry dutch!!! prob missed it reading the recipie from my laptop. ya them vidalias are avilable big time up here in mn right now and been taking advantage of it while they last.


----------



## kellys.

I made these for my daughter's birthday party and they were EXCELLENT!!!! My daughter turned 9 the other day and she asked me to fix pulled pork. I fixed two butts and Dutch's beans. I threw some of the pulled pork in the beans and mixed it up. After the party was over she came up and gave me a big hug and thanked me for fixing her favorite (pulled pork).


----------



## livergsp

They are great...Fixed A little to my taste, but pretty much followed the NON-spice version.

Smoked them w/ A butt for 6 hours and they were perfect.
Thick with that skim on top that was pure smoke flavor!

Thanks for the recipe!
Scott


----------



## cbucher

These are some of the best I've had.


----------



## 13spicerub

makin a batch now.  no pineapple because I had none in the house.    can't wait to try it


----------



## saltbranch

These are by far the best way to do baked beans. I am not a baked bean fan,by no means. I followed Dutches instructions, omitted the jalopenos. My wife does not like spice.
Well she did not like the Pineapple.....my cue to spice it up. I keep a bottle of caliente on hand just for this occassion. Had my 11 and 12 yr old come out and taste test as I added heat.
Put this over a smoked hamburger pattie like gravy  and enjoy..... my boys and  are. Next batch will have Jalopeno's


----------



## lightfoot

Had our first batch tonite Dutch.. they were awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
With just enough bite.  Whenever i get ahold of good food that's spicy, the top of my head sweats-no kidd'n. Not my forehead-but the top of my head.   After bout the second bowl, my hair was wet. Wife loved them too!  That recipe will be a keeper at our house, man them were some of the best beans i've ever had.
thanks for the recipe.
Bob


----------



## Dutch

Kelly-those hugs from the young ones are the best kinds of rewards. Glad the party was a hit.

Scott, I always encourage folks to change up this recipe to suit their tastes. One thing that I do when making these beans is to stir them up whenever I have to open the smoker to spritz the meat of add wood chunks to the box. It really gets that smokey goodness though the beans.


saltbranch, make changes to suit your families tastes. Some folks don't like pineapple chunks and use the pineapple tidbits or crushed pineapple instead or they omit it all together. Gotta keep the family happy, especially Mama!

Bob, glad you both enjoyed them. I'm happy to see that this recipe will have a happy home!!


----------



## gjw

Dutch,
Thanks for sharing this recipe.  I made it for the first time yesterday with some Cornish game hens that I smoked...these were easily the best baked beans I have ever eaten.
Thanks a ton.
Greg


----------



## porked

Tried these yesterday, and I have to tell you, probably the best I have ever had. I have several recipes for beans, a few of them for the smoker, but these definitely outdone the others. Absolutely remarkable, thanks! A keeper for sure.


----------



## dirtman775

Hey porked, those beans are lethal.when the neighborhood mongers start showin up with thier own beans you know you have got somethin special. when they ask the obvious, i say dutch made them and they look at me, Who's dutch???? i tell them it's an ingredient.


----------



## panhead

made em yesterday and once again they were great.this time i toned the heat down a little to please my company,some arent chili heads.but still had a nice slow burn and great taste....thanks again dutch


----------



## eman

i make these in a double batch and freeze. Between the beans and the canadian bacon it's a toss up on which gets all eaten first.
 Thank's again dutch.


----------



## pid

Had with my first pork shoulder smoke on the 4th of july and these beans got some big reviews. i can't wait to do them again. thanks for the recipe Dutch


----------



## morkdach

best beans in kansas huh


----------



## pid

well so far they're sure on top of my list


----------



## jaxgatorz

Since the first day i ever made them, I pretty much always make batch whenever i fire the smoker up.... I usually get more compliments on the beans than i do meat .. Thanks again Dutch....


----------



## shawnr5

Every time we start putting together a pot luck at work I get several requests to make these. For last week's, I had requests not only from my department, but from the shift manager and fab manager. They specifically asked about them in meetings with my manager's manager. In the last 2 months, I've gone from 6 #10 cans of BBB in the pantry to 1.
Thanks, Dutch. I'm doing everything I can to spread the 'Wicked' Word.


----------



## bigbaldbbq

Everybody I have made these for loves them. The only thing I do different is use BBQ sauce instead of ketchup.

Thanks for sharing the recipe Dutch!!


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip

Double-batch & freeze, what a great idea Eman!

Thanks for the recipe, Dutch!


----------



## jirodriguez

This have quickly become a must make item anytime I fire up the smoker! I split the batch into two smaller disposable tin pans - one hot, one mild 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

If you want to kick them up a notch add  one or two Louisiana Hot Links (I buy them at Costco). Gives you that wonderfull kick, and add's more meat - can't go wrong adding more meat!!


----------



## dbryson

Thanks Dutch, these beans always make me popular at parties (along with my ribs, of course).  I took some to a UFC 100 party this last weekend with my ribs and abt's and there was a little bit left and the hostess told me I wasn't allowed to take it home with me as she wanted it.  I made it full hot with two jalapenos, seeds and all, and even though it was really hot, people loved it.


----------



## backcountry

Thanks for this one! Made it on the weekend and it was a huge hit.


----------



## jerseyhunter

Finally after reading about these beans for a couple years I decided to make them, I was hesitant at first because of the pineapple. Although I cut back on the jalapeno and mustard by half,  they were by far the best beans ever. Tasted even better cold. Thank you everyone.


----------



## beer-b-q

I guess I am going to try a batch of these, everyone is raving about them so they must be GOOD...


----------



## blackened

Made my first batch today and they were great!


----------



## smokey2569

I make them every time I smoke. I have modified them with a little more jalapenos & pineapple and a diced up keilbasa. If I am making spares, I throw the skirt and trimmings in there as well after smoking them.

They are always a huge hit. Made some for the smokeoff on Sunday and they were well received. 

Make them if you haven't already!!!!


----------



## llmc

Dutch, has anyone ever cut up and used fresh pineapple with this recipe?  My wife and I love fresh pineapple and we almost never use the canned stuff anymore.  I was just wonderin' if anybody has tried it and commented on it.  I don't have my smoker yet, but I definitely plan on tryin' your bean recipe.  My wife loves hot stuff; she's better with it than me.


----------



## herkysprings

Holy crap. I finally got around to making these. KICK A$$!

Its also true, they are great cold! Gonna toss some garlic in next time maybe. I forgot the dry mustard so they weren't as hot as I would have liked.


----------



## Dutch

Lou, I don't see why you couldn't. With the canned stuff, the hard part is already done though. Lately we have been using crushed pineapple  (mainly because Ma sent me to a "case lot sale" and I grabbed a case of crushed pineapple instead of chunk. Didn't realize the goof until I got home)

Hey Herky, change it up a bit and make it your own.  I'll sometimes add some diced garlic to the onion and peppers just to change things up a bit. It's all good!


----------



## blacklab

Over 1,000,000 satisfied and counting 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Love the wicked one's. Wife had a bbq potluck at work last week. I made a double batch every body raved about them. When beans are made around here 95% of the time they are the wicked one's


----------



## tripod

I just made these yesterday and they are good.  I am planning on making a batch for Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## richoso1

This has got to be the longest running thread on SMF. I think we all know the reason... the beans rock! Three cheers for Dutch!


----------



## smokeguy

Hip hip hurray! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've got the bacon thawing and just picked the peppers for a double batch about to be made to go with some hopefully lip-smackin' good ribs for tonight.


----------



## stubborn

The first time I made these for a family potluck, I smoked them in a foil pan, then refrigerated overnight.  Into a slo-cooker crock the next day for reheating and serving.  They all disappeared, many good comments, but I wasn't happy with the presentation.  I sorta smooshed a bunch of the beans transferring them from the  foil to the crock, and the "look" just wasn't right. 

Is there any reason I couldn't just smoke these right in the crock?  Plop the crock into the pot the next day and reheat. That ought to keep more of the beans whole and looking more appetizing. I figure using the crock might increase the time needed to get them up to temp, but I can't see anything else that would be a problem.  Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## philip_g

I make these all the time and don't think I ever stopped in to say thanks.

I like to smoke them a little longer so they're sort of "sticky" and I back the brown sugar off to about 1/2-3/4C and leave out the hot stuff, thanks for a quick tasty recipe!


----------



## fire it up

These are the only baked beans I will eat.

Question, these were requested for Christmas but I'm doing a pastrami today and figured I would throw them on and just reheat, I don't see any problem with doing it this way, unless anyone see a reason not to.


----------



## pineywoods

Not a problem I always make extra when I make them just so I can reheat them for several days afterward


----------



## fire it up

Thanks Jerry


----------



## lspilot82

In stead of ketchup could I use my home made bbq sauce. Has anyone used bbq sauce in replace of the ketchup before?


----------



## garyt

Yes, But first follow the recipe the way it is written' It is hard to improve on perfection, Then see if your taste could give you anything to improve on. I am sure a lot of people have their own variations but don't do it the first time you make them. One bad ingredient or change and you might turn away not knowing how good these are






 Merry Christmas


----------



## lspilot82

I didnt want to change them, i just dont feel like driving to the store to get ketchup which is the only thing that im out of right now..lol. Maybe ill hold off till i have some ketchup and do it right.


----------



## teleburst

I actually use half crushed and half chunk personally. I think the crushed helps a little with the texture and distributes the flavor a little better.

Also, I've turned it into Dutch's Hellishly Wicked Beans. I seed and rib the jalapenos and just chop up the outside milder part and then I put a small dollop of "Da Bomb" pepper extract in it. Da Bomb has 375,000 Scoville units, so you have to be very careful with it. A dollop about the size of 2 - 3 Q tip ends is just about enough to light up both a batch of beans and a bunch of your friends. Man o man, is it great, but you have to like your food fiery. In fact, when I serve it, I not only try to warn everyone, I put a danger sign on it. But people love it (those who can tolerate spicy food, that is).

I also go half ketchup and half BBQ sauce, plus I add in a little of my dry rub as well as some pulled pork that I keep frozen for just this occasion.


----------



## sqwib

Dutch thank you in advance for the wonderful recipe

I'm getting ready to jump on the bandwagon but with 1 question, which beans should I use, Maple?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1) Original
2) Bold and Spicy
3) Boston Recipe
4) Country Style
5) Homestyle
6) Maple Cured Bacon
7) Onion
8) Vegetarian
9) Honey
10) Steak House
 11) Bourbon and Brown Sugar
 12) Southern Pit Barbecue
13) Smokehouse Tradition

So many Choices, so little time


----------



## Dutch

I usually go with the original, or the home style. Try a couple of different types and see what you like the best.


----------



## herkysprings

Be careful with these. You and anyone you feed these to will become addicted. They are WAAAAAAAAY too good.


----------



## smokenmirrors

Legendary at our house!


----------



## grahd

Dutch, what kind of beans would you recommend.  just a large can of Bush's and on the topic of Brown sugar, I have a well stocked pantry, would you replace the one cup of Brown Sugar with 1 cup of molasses?  I am doing some pork ribs tomorrow, hopefully a full 5-6 hour smoke and drop the beans in the smoker to get that great mesquite flavor.  any recommendations?

Dave


----------



## reichl

I am going to be smoking some Dutch's for the first time this weekend.  My question is, if you are going to be chopping up the skirts from spare ribs to add to the beans, do you still keep the bacon in the recipe?


----------



## pineywoods

Personally I do when adding both I usually use about six slices of bacon


----------



## lspilot82

I made these today for a cook out, and they were great..everyone loved them.


----------



## abokol

When I saw this recipe I had to try it.
Here's my qview on Dutch's.


Everyting into the mixing bowl



After a couple of hours in the smoker.

I was really surprised at the flavor.  I had some jalepenos that smelled like death in the bag, I diced 1 and added the mustard also.  The pineapple really mellowed out the jalepeno and it wasn't spicy at all!  My wife told me to to add at least 2 jalepenos next time to make sure they have some kick.  Anyways, thanks Dutch for a great recipe!!!


----------



## Dutch

Man, I really need to keep track of this thread a little better

Dave, see post #215 of this thread, I use original or the home style but Bush's has a lot of different styles of beans to experiment with.

I've used molassas when I was short on brown sugar. I used the lite molasses-my kids don't like the regular molasses.

Reichl, it's a personnal preference thing. I do, simply because I use the bacon fat to saute the onions and peppers. Unless the kids steal all the bacon, it's added to the beans.


----------



## ak1

Here's my crack at Dutch's ;

Making them with some Baby Back Ribs. 

This is before going on the smoker. I'll let you know in a bit how they look when they're done.


----------



## 5lakes

Greetings to all!

Same as AK1, I made mine today along with baby back ribs. I'll post the qview of the ribs and a butt I smoked in a thread dedicated to them. Here's Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans....   ummm..... in a ....   What else?  dutch oven!



Everyone just started eating before I had a chance to get the pics. Here, it's half gone.  Minutes later it was just a great memory.

Jerry


----------



## ak1

Holy Crap!!! These beans are good!!!!

Wife thought they were too spicy, otherwise she loved 'em.

Next time I'll do one batch without jalapeno's and one with. Only change I made from the original recipe, was I used maple sugar rather than brown.


----------



## ak1

OOPS!! here's the pic of the done beans.


----------



## panhead

Doing Another Batch Tomorrow,,i Am Leaving To Go Shopping Now,,i Cant Wait


----------



## Dutch

Well AK1, there is a disclaimer at the bottom of the recipe for a reason-just as your wife found out.  

When I do them, I have to do two batches also-with the peppers and without. 

Like I have told others here before-"Change it up and make it yours".


----------



## Dutch

They are rather addicting, aren't they?


----------



## tender loins

If we are out of brown sugar BUT have MOLASSES, how do we use them instead of the brown sugar? I think you wrote the original recipe was based on molasses. 

Thanks.


----------



## eman

got a double batch on right now along w/ 3 racks of spares.
 I add to the recipe a lil. add 1/2 lb diced canadian bacon and 1/2 lb diced andoullie and 1 lb  diced smoked pork trimmings from spares.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim

brown sugar is refined granulated sugar with molasases on it..you are in luck


----------



## tender loins

So do I substitute white sugar, white sugar plus molasses, or just molasses, and how much?


----------



## sqwib

*Brown Sugar Substitute*


For each 1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar  called for in a recipe, use 1 1/2 tablespoons molasses plus 1 cup  granulated sugar.  

To make light brown sugar from dark brown sugar, use 1/2 cup firmly  packed dark brown sugar and 1/2 cup granulated sugar.  

For dark brown sugar, use 1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar plus  1 tablespoon molasses; or 1 cup granulated sugar plus 1/4 cup molasses.


----------



## tender loins

Thanks SQWIB!

I only had about a half cup of brown sugar left so instead of a cup of it and a cup of ketchup I used the 1/2 cup brown sugar and over a cup of honey barbecue sauce and it still turned out great!


----------



## south jersey bbq tim

sounds like a good reciepe


----------



## south jersey bbq tim

i like the pineapple chuncks idea!!!


----------



## mikeh

We did a double batch of Dutch's beans for a Mothers day get together.  Seems like we get asked to bring the beans to every function we go to..  I think they like the wicked baked beans.  I know I sure do.  thanks Dutch..

Mike


----------



## jethro

They are pretty awesome and always a hit. I have tried a number of other BB recipes but Dutch's Always gets the best reviews.


----------



## sqwib

First off THANKS for such a wonderful recipe.
  And YES, they are “ALL THAT”, and more.
  I have read this thread 4 times so far, I know some of my replies were to old posts, but figured this is still a pretty active thread, nearly 4 years.

  Finally got around to making a batch, I stuck to the recipe so if I ever do any tweaking I have a reference point.

  Started my ribs and after 3 hours started the beans.
  I added some of the skirt, slightly charred on the tips. Did not drain the beans and they were not soupy at all.
  I cooked ribs for about three hours, added the skirt, chopped fine and placed the beans under the ribs, after 3 hours on the smoker I removed the beans from the smoker placed about 8 napkins on top to absorb grease and covered for ½ hour. Did not stir the beans until they were ready to be served.

  I used 1 jalapeno and the beans had a tanginess to them but not spicy, I like stuff hot but most of my family can not tolerate the real spicy stuff.
  I used cherry wood for the smoker and the beans had a subtle Smokey flavor.

  The only thing I would do differently is drain most of the bacon grease before sautéing the veggies add more skirt meat and try thick sliced bacon, but as far as the recipe goes, I wouldn’t change a thing.

  I would have to say that this recipe is perfect untouched, Hey Dutch I am looking for a good chili recipe, when are you gonna start “Dutch’s Wicked Chili”



    I would have to agree, I think I enjoyed the beans more than the ribs the next day!



    I use crushed pineapples and they cook down pretty well.



    Probably better to make a foil patch rather than soak, by depriving the wood of oxygen it will smolder and not ignite.



    If you do use bacon grease to saute’ I would pour a bit off first and use maybe a tablespoon at most.

    I really like that idea.



    I did but after three hours of the ribs cooking, Im gonna miss being able to do this on my Reverse Flow.


Anyhow here are some pics


----------



## Dutch

Hey SQWIB-I do mine in a reverse flow. I have a top rack that I can put in or take out as needed.

Glad you liked them beans! I'm still working on my chili recipe~


----------



## sqwib

Almost Forgot







*Thanks Again*


----------



## sqwib

Let me know the second you get it done.

My build only has 1 rack but
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I ordered the Big Block GOSM so now I can do full racks overtop of the beans
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







I wonder if I could put the beans on the thermal plate under the rack with the beans?


----------



## smokinsaluki

Can anyone recommend the amount of time it would take if a batch was simply grilled with a few wood chips or chunks?  I'm thinking about trying this recipe by putting it on the grill with spatchcock chicken. 

The chicken usually takes about an hour on a fairly hot grill.  Do you think the beans would take about an hour also?


----------



## Dutch

SmokinSaluki said:


> Can anyone recommend the amount of time it would take if a batch was simply grilled with a few wood chips or chunks?  I'm thinking about trying this recipe by putting it on the grill with spatchcock chicken.
> 
> The chicken usually takes about an hour on a fairly hot grill.  Do you think the beans would take about an hour also?


Saluki, back when I was developing this recipe I was using the oven and baking them for about an 1 1/2 hours. If you use your grill, you should be fine but be sure to get them beans well above the danger zone temp wise. I've done them on a covered grill and I make sure that they reach 165°-170° before I pull them.  Give the beans a good stir during the cooks so you don't end up scorching the beans in the bottom of your pan (been there-done that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

Enjoy them and let me know how they turned out for you.


----------



## smokinsaluki

I did the beans for the first time last night.  I'm still learning the smoking game, so I decided to try beans, a fatty and a whole chicken.  (The "cheap" meats in case I screwed it up).

Things were going great for about 2 hours and all of a sudden the temps dropped.  I added charcoal and opened vents and it didn't help.  The temps were holding steady at 219-235 for most of the time but I couldn't get them above 180 for almost an hour.  I finally realized the coals could not get enough air even with the vents wide open so I stuck a small shovel under the charcoal grate.  Sure enough, the temps shot back up within 10 minutes.

I think the extra time in the smoker mellowed the spice of the beans.  I like spice and they were not hot at all.  Next time I plan on not packing the brown sugar and adding slightly more jalapeno/mustard.  Overall, I give the recipe an A+ and my execution a B-.

The fatty turned out decent.  It didn't explode or fall apart when I took it out so I call that a success!  I finished the chicken in the oven for about the last 20 minutes while we dug into the fatty.  I overcooked it slightly so the breast was starting to dry out but overall it wasn't bad for my first attempt.


----------



## sqwib

Here is a  breakdown of ingredients.







Used Chipotles in Adobo in place of the Jalepeno, so I don't have a pic of that, next time I will take a photo with the jalapeno.

Wanted to say thanks again, 3 batches later.

Dutch, How are you making out with the Chili Recipe?


----------



## Dutch

SmokinSaluki said:


> I think the extra time in the smoker mellowed the spice of the beans.  I like spice and they were not hot at all.  Next time I plan on not packing the brown sugar and adding slightly more jalapeno/mustard.  Overall, I give the recipe an A+ and my execution a B-.


Saluki-Glad you got to try those beans.  Anytime jalapeno's are subjected to heat, they tend to mellow in flavor. You can do a couple of things: 1) Don't remove all of the white membrane from the pepper. Also, leave some seeds in the mix-both will add a kick of heat to the finished product. 2) Use a hotter pepper.


----------



## Dutch

SQWIB said:


> Dutch, How are you making out with the Chili Recipe?


Ma put her pretty little foot down and told me that I had to hold off on working on the Chili Recipe. She was mumbling something about it being just to dang hot for Chili.


----------



## richoso1

Dutch said:


> Ma put her pretty little foot down and told me that I had to hold off on working on the Chili Recipe. She was mumbling something about it being just to dang hot for Chili.


manly, yes... but I like it too!


----------



## tender loins

I have a couple questions about smoking them overnite, I like them a little thicker. What section of the forum would I post the questions, or right here?

I am taking them to a tomato tastefest around noon Saturday and as an afterthought threw them in the smoker for the last couple hours but think that they may be safer staying in the smoker than trying to cool them, refrigerate them, then start smoking them again Saturday and having to repeat the procedure again, twice really (cooling again to take in the vehicle, then reheat them on a grill at the tastefest, etc...)

Can I lower the smoker to a safe temp and do an overnighter without worrying about food safety or drying them out too much? Would something in the 175-195 temp range be okay?

I looked at the bean can ingredient label and didn't find anything that should cause concern for worry, the meat in it is "maple CURED bacon" according to the label, and the only other meat I added was "precooked chipotle flavored bacon" I bought by the box (200 strips for $9.95!)

If it matters, the low tonite should be around 55 and the Electric smoker has a digital control to set it at anything between.... well, probably as low as 150 or 170 and up to 275 I think. They've been in the smoker for about 2-3 hours, mostly around 205 but as low as 178 and as high as 250 (I've been varying it from 185 to 215 and initially heated it to 250.)

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## panhead

i recemtly made these beans but...i used habaneros in place of jalpenos.....yeahhh baby


----------



## Dutch

tender loins said:


> I have a couple questions about smoking them overnite, I like them a little thicker. What section of the forum would I post the questions, or right here?
> 
> I am taking them to a tomato tastefest around noon Saturday and as an afterthought threw them in the smoker for the last couple hours but think that they may be safer staying in the smoker than trying to cool them, refrigerate them, then start smoking them again Saturday and having to repeat the procedure again, twice really (cooling again to take in the vehicle, then reheat them on a grill at the tastefest, etc...)
> 
> Can I lower the smoker to a safe temp and do an overnighter without worrying about food safety or drying them out too much? Would something in the 175-195 temp range be okay?
> 
> I looked at the bean can ingredient label and didn't find anything that should cause concern for worry, the meat in it is "maple CURED bacon" according to the label, and the only other meat I added was "precooked chipotle flavored bacon" I bought by the box (200 strips for $9.95!)
> 
> If it matters, the low tonite should be around 55 and the Electric smoker has a digital control to set it at anything between.... well, probably as low as 150 or 170 and up to 275 I think. They've been in the smoker for about 2-3 hours, mostly around 205 but as low as 178 and as high as 250 (I've been varying it from 185 to 215 and initially heated it to 250.)
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


tender loins, as long as you can keep the temps up above 145° you should do just fine. If you see that the beans are starting to dry out, just add at bit of low fat/low sodium chicken stock.


----------



## natdiamond

I followed the recipe except for the hot peppers. It was great! I'll be making these again. This year both the turkey AND the beans recipes came from SMF! I cooked a little longer because I like them thick.


----------



## mrchubbs

Absolutely Delicious... Everyone loves these!!! My kids go nuts because they have bacon in them, you would think they were on a treasure hunt for the bacon.. Thanks again for sharing the recipe!!!


----------



## Dutch

MrChubbs-Glad that the kids love to hunt for the bacon.  My younger grandkids like to look for the pineapple-we'll sometimes pull a fast one and change out the pineapple chunks for the pineapple tidbits.


----------



## bosshogg

Dutch.. Just made these for the first time.  AWESOME!  Everyone in the house was talking about em.  Thanks man.  Appreciate you sharing this recipe.


----------



## meateater

I need to make these some day.


----------



## tiny-g-n-kc

Is their any other way, than KC style ribs. This recipe sound awsome. It just so happens I have 3 slabs of spare ribs in the frige wait'n for Sun. I will definetely try  this. Thanks!


----------



## Dutch

Tiny-G-n-KC said:


> Is their any other way, than KC style ribs. This recipe sound awsome. It just so happens I have 3 slabs of spare ribs in the frige wait'n for Sun. I will definetely try  this. Thanks!


Tiny-did ya have a chance to give these ribs a try?


----------



## tiny-g-n-kc

I did make the ribs & they came out awesome. I did not make the beans though. I asked my wife to pick up the supplies for the beans, so the next time i fire up the smoker it's on like Donkey Kong! SO IT IS WRITTEN--SO IT WILL BE DONE! I will definetely let you know when the time comes. Thanks again.


----------



## caseyswenson

Just got a Smokin-It 2 smoker - seasoned it last night and Saturday I'm planning on doing these beans with a couple racks of ribs with Jeff's rub.  Is there any reason that I couldn't cook these on the smoker the whole time the ribs are cooking?  Main reason I ask is during the seasoning the smoker puts out alot more smoke early on and adding these beans to the smoker 3 hours in would miss that wonderful smoke at the beginning.  As long as it got up to 190ish shouldn't it be fine?  Does the oven at the hotter temps thicken it up at all?


----------



## bmudd14474

caseyswenson said:


> Just got a Smokin-It 2 smoker - seasoned it last night and Saturday I'm planning on doing these beans with a couple racks of ribs with Jeff's rub.  Is there any reason that I couldn't cook these on the smoker the whole time the ribs are cooking?  Main reason I ask is during the seasoning the smoker puts out alot more smoke early on and adding these beans to the smoker 3 hours in would miss that wonderful smoke at the beginning.  As long as it got up to 190ish shouldn't it be fine?  Does the oven at the hotter temps thicken it up at all?



I usually keep mine in the smoker the whole time. I do stir them a bit to get the smoke mixed in really good. 

Good luck with your smoke. Oh if they beans get too thick just add a splash of apple juice or pineapple juice and it will thin it out.


----------



## Dutch

Casey, when I do ribs and beans the beans are in the smoker the whole time. When I'm doing butts or brisket, I'll put the beans in the smoker about 4-6 hours before my estimated done time. When I have the beans in the smoke longer than that, Ma Dutch claims that they take on too much smoke-

If you're a spritzer or a mopper, remember to give them beans a stir to help distribute the smoke throughout the beans.

Enjoy!


----------



## caseyswenson

Awesome - thanks for the replies guys.  Ribs will be dry, sauce on the side.  Want to perfect that first before adding to it.  Will spritz a couple times with apple juice but that is it and will stir when I do that.  I'm getting hungry already....


----------



## Dutch

Enjoy- let me know how it all turned out.


----------



## eman

I have been making wicked beans for a long time and i don't think i have ever mad a batch the same as the last one.

 Add this an that or subtract ?  Thanks for the starter recipe uncle dutch!


----------



## caseyswenson

Wow amazing beans...did a double batch but cut the jalapeno and dry mustard in half.  I think in the future I'd do the full amount of those to better balance the sweetness as we used fresh pineapple and put a bit extra in.  Great flavors!!  I'll be making these or variations of these beans for a long time I'm sure...thanks Dutch!


----------



## allen

Dutch, I just want to say that your baked beans are a hit when I make them, The only other way I make them is with out the Cayenne pepper, for some who do not like it spicey or hot.


----------



## allen

I meant the peppers in the beans It's been a rough morning.


----------



## eman

Allen said:


> I meant the peppers in the beans It's been a rough morning.




Allen, If you seed and devein jalapenos real good they lose most of their heat but you still get the flavor.

 I have done away w/ the pineapple all together as it was just to sweet for our taste.

 Last batch i made for here at home i added some chipotle powder. added a good kick to the beans.


----------



## Dutch

Allen, by all means fix up those bean the way you and your's like them best. And eman is right, removing the seeds and the white membrane will tone down the heat quite abit.

@eman: Gotta love that Chipotle powder-I've got a rib rub that I put chipotle powder in. Man-what a kick!


----------



## tirrin

so what can i substitute the bacon with to make the baked beans kosher yet still delicious? my wife eats kosher...


----------



## Dutch

Tirrin, you might try turkey bacon. I haven't tried turkey bacon so you're kind of on your own with this one.  If you do try it, post back here with the results-good, bad or otherwise.

Enjoy!


----------



## tirrin

i was thinking turkey sausage..


----------



## rowsdower

Add me to the chorus of tose who LOVE these beans.  Had them in with 10# of pork loin for about 4 hours today and they came out incredible.  Had to forego the jalapenos for the sake of the kiddos, but I think next time I'll add in a couple just to see what I can get away with.  Thanks for the awesome start, now to start tweaking it!!


----------



## bowhuntr09

Dutch,

I just wanted to stop in and thank you for this recipe! I made a double batch yesterday in my WSM under 4 racks of spares. These beans are the BEST thing I have ever made on my smoker...period. I doubled everything but went with the original amount on jalapeno and dry mustard and they are not hot at all. Just the right amount of sweet and spicy. Thanks again for a great recipe!!!


----------



## hooligan8403

Ill be doing some beans similar to this this weekend. Never tried pinapple in baked beans so i might do it. Forgoing the bushes baked beans this time and trying to make baked beans from scratch. Going to be doing qview with the baked beans and spare ribs as well as some abts.


----------



## maliki2

Going to give these beans a shot! I'm quite new to smoking. One quick question...

What kind of chips and how much should I use for these?!?

Thanks!


----------



## Dutch

hooligan-I've done this from scratch before only cuz our supply of Bushes Baked beans had run out and dry beans were the only thing in to be found in Casa del Dutch.  Ma Dutch buys serveral cases whenever the local grocery store has their case lot sales.  Check out my Ranch Style bean recipe-that one is made from scratch. Great flavor and it a savory bean dish-not sweet like the WBB.


----------



## Dutch

Maliki12-What type of smoker are you using? Just run your smoker like you normally do. If I'm using the Lang the wood is white oak and maple and if it's the GOSM, then I use Hickory chunks in the pan.


----------



## muidaq

Just started these a few minutes ago. Part of my first smoke on my new (to me)  Stumps Prince. It's cooking under some ABTs and a plain fatty.  Can't wait to try 'em.


----------



## Dutch

Muidaq- Welcome to SMF and glad you found the WWB recipe!!

Please take a moment and stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself there so you can receive a proper SMF welcome


----------



## hooligan8403

Just noticed last night I didnt post the pic of the beans in this thread. They came out spicier than sweet but I tossed a couple of finely diced jalapenos and serranos in there.


----------



## frosty

Looks Yummy!  I whipped up a batch recently, and the gang loved them!  Gotta appreciate the genius of Dutch's recipes!


----------



## sprky

I make these beans quite often. I have even made them in the crock pot, and roaster, had to add the bottled smoke to get the smoke flavor, but it worked. I have not tried adding chipotle powder but will try that out on a small batch. This last memorial weekend I was at the lake for a get together and we made 6 deep dish lasagna pans of these beans 2 mild, 2 hot and 2 Xhot. The gal at the check out said boy that's allot of beans, and we said yep and there will not be many left, and there wasn't. I must admit these are the best beans I have made, and even if ya don't follow the recipe exactly they are still GREAT.


----------



## gator

I just did the Q for the "Celebrate Downtown Okemos and Art Walk". As a side dish I used my version of your Wicked Baked Beans.  I sold out! Everyone loved them.  I had 19 people ask for the recipe.  I sold, we think, 211 people. I had a mention on the 11 o'clock news.  I think the beans are the talk of the town for a day or two.

Thanks for sharing your recipe Dutch.


----------



## supercenterchef

what a thread with longevity!

Back in my poor student days (I was very poor), I would alternate meals...one night I would eat ramen noodles; the next, a can of Bush's Baked Beans...I did this for several years.

I still love ramen noodles, but find it very difficult to eat baked beans...though after reading all the great feedback, I gotta try this recipe!


----------



## Dutch

Gator, glad to hear that you sold out of them beans!SCC-give these beans a try-they are much better than "right out of the can'.


----------



## dalyn

These beans are OFF THE HOOK amazing. I used a sugar maple wood, smoked them for 3 hours, stirring a few times. I had the chicken I was cooking dripping into them for a while as well. They were devoured by us and our guests, lots of us getting second helpings!

Thank you!! *d


----------



## muidaq

I made these for the second time yesterday for a friends and family BBQ. Last year, my MIL brought her beans, which I personally love, but they were a flop.  This year's beans were gone literally after about 20 minutes. Double or triple batch next year fo sho.  Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## cybergoon

Wife and daughters were out of town for the weekend, so had a few buddies and their boys over Friday night and decided to try out Wicked Baked Beans for the first time. Made a double batch with some slight modifications and they turned out fantastic! I used 2lbs of bacon and 4 jalapeno's (seeds removed). The heat was very subtle, so I will be leaving the seeds in on my next attempt. Also, added about half of the smoked rope sausage in that you see in the picture about an hour before pulling the beans. Great flavor profile in these!

So...here is what you all are waiting for...







Leftovers will be finished for lunch today!


----------



## Dutch

@ dalyn: Betcha do a double batch next time!

@muidaq: Even when I do a double or triple batch, these things disappear FAST!

@Cybergoon: I love these as leftovers.  The flavors meld together and taste better the next day. Pretty much the way a good chili tastes better after being in the fridge a day or twa.

I did a batch o'beans a couple of weeks ago along with some pulled pork and my daughter was taking PP and WBB for lunch for almost a week. She gave her boss some PP and beans to try and her comment was "OMG-these taste so great-what BBQ restaurant did you go to?"  My daughter replied "NoBBQ  restaurant makes food this good-they don't have my dad working for them. My dad made these at home." Her boss asked if I do catering-I see a gig in my future.


----------



## jd2220

First time making them this weekend, trial run for a family gathering in early August.  These beans were the bomb!  Everyone loved them including the neighbors.  Used a little bit less bacon since I was adding spare rib skirt trimmings and also used red bell pepper.  Placed them under baby backs and st.louis spares to catch drippings.

Will add habanero as suggested by Dutch next time to add some kick.  Great recipe!


----------



## Dutch

Looking good there Jaun!  I sent you a PM about that hab.


----------



## manman

Well, not that there was ever any question; looks like this recipe has been proven time and time again... but just wanted to stop in to say that I tried these for the first time today, and they were a hit!   Used fresh pineapple since they had some at the store by my house, but had to cut out the jalapenos since not everyone is a fan of spice but I still got a ton of compliments.  Had these with some smoked brats & burgers on the grill.  Nice hot sunny day + some beers, and sent home some very happy guests :)

Sorry no pics, had more guests than I expected (+ a wild beats toddler running around!) and it was too late by the time I was able to slow down.  Will definitely be doing these again soon though!  Thanks Dutch!


----------



## Dutch

Glad they turned out well for ya manman!


----------



## kcee

Thanks, I'll be giving them a try!


----------



## fawndunnit

This recipe sounds delish - can't wait to try it.  Thank you!


----------



## jalan43

Great recipe Dutch! Do you use your own bacon for this recipe? Gonna give it a try for the game next week!


----------



## wmont3

I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Dutch

jalan43-

I mainly use the skirt meat from the ribs. I always save my bacon grease in a jar so I have that on hand to saute my vegetables. IF I have any extra buck board bacon on hand I'll add some of that into the mix.  BBB is hard to keep on hand at my place.

Wmont3-

Let me know how they work out for ya, I'm sure they will become a "must have" for future cookouts at your house!


----------



## freakynorm

I premade a batch tonight to go in the smoker tomorrow. Got 2 racks of ribs, 2 cheeseburger fatties and the beans. I've never had the beans before but they look awesome. I was reading that people cook the skirt trimmings over the pan and then toss in the meat so I'm gonna give that a whirl.

It was funny because I tried a bite of the beans straight out the can and thought, "Not bad." Then I added everything but the bacon and veggies and tasted a bite and thought, "Wow that's pretty damn tasty!" Then I added the veggies, mixed it all up again and took another bite and thought, "Man, these friggin rock!" Can't wait to bust em out tomorrow.


----------



## allen

I make the BB all the time, I think they taste even better 1 or 2 days later, The guys at work like to wait a day and then eat them.


----------



## blaze of glory

I'm new to the forums...This recipe sounds great, got to try it soon...always looking for great side dish recipes that I can fix right on the grill or smoker to go with the meat.   Thanks BoG


----------



## goodbeer

These beans sound great!  Can't wait to try them.


----------



## freakynorm

My first batch came out so good, I am doing another batch this weekend. Everyone I gave samples to raved and said they were the best baked beans they ever had. I had to agree. This recipe rocks. My only adjustments this time around will be substituting some Sweet Baby Ray's Sweet and Spicy BBQ sauce for ketchup, doubling the veggies for a lil more heat, and draining the beans a bit more. I did a double batch last time and only drained one of the cans. They weren't overly runny though but a lil less liquid would've been a little bit better I think. Gonna toss some brats and Italian sausage on the UDS along with them. I also got some thinly sliced pork cutlets to cook over the beans. I am going to put some rub on them then once done gonna cut em up and put into the beans.

I like to let them sit for a day since they always taste even better the next day. Sunday I will be doing 3 cheeseburger fatties to go with the rest of the beans. Gonna be so good! My neighbor even paid me to make them a fatty too, they were that good.

Here's a pic of the beans and fatties I did last time....













cheeseburgerfattyribsbeans07.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 20, 2012


















cheeseburgerfattyribsbeans08.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 20, 2012


















cheeseburgerfattyribsbeans09.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 20, 2012


----------



## kcredzone

Fatties and Beans = YUM!

I agree about draining the beans, I didn't drain the first batch I tried. Still came out great, but I like 'em thick also.

Good Looking Fattie!


----------



## freakynorm

I made my beans and some brats today. They came out awesome. The thin pork cutlets I used were perfect. They soaked up the rub nicely and add a bit of texture and something to chew on with the beans. I did a pack of beer brats and a pack of 4 cheese stuffed Italian sausages.

Prepped and ready to go.....













beansbrats04.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 21, 2012






Our cat Doogie Meowser likes to watch from the stool as I do my prep work.













beansbrats05.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 21, 2012






I also prepped up my cheeseburger fatties for tomorrow. 80/20 ground beef, white American cheese, sauteed onions and shrooms, and plenty of bacon inside, then a bacon weave for the outside.













beansbrats07.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 21, 2012






Got the cutlets sliced and diced to go into the beans.













beansbrats08.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 21, 2012






The brats came out awesome. I really liked the Italian sausage with cheese and the wife liked the beer brats the best so it worked out perfectly.













beansbrats02.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 21, 2012






The beans were so stinking good. I really liked substituting the Sweet and Spicy BBQ sauce for the ketchup. Perfect amount of heat and sweet in this works so good with the smoked flavor and the seasoned pork bits.













beansbrats01.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 21, 2012






Once Carl knows all the fatty bits are gone he goes back to his smoked rawhide twists.













beansbrats12.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Oct 21, 2012


----------



## jkrezdorn

Did you smoke them in the Cast Iron pot? I did not want to ruin the pot. Does it retain a smokey flavor? That may be a good thing. How hard to clean after?


----------



## Dutch

jkrezdorn- Shouldn't be a problem putting the beans in a cast iron pot and then placing the pot in the smoker-only drawback it that the cast iron takes longer to get to temp than the aluminum pans.

I it do quite often. And it won't hurt the pot.

Put the pot in the hottest part of your smoker (I use a reverse flow so for me that would be right at the firebox side). 

Don't put the lid on the pot-and give the beans a good stir every twice and again to get the smokey flavor down into the beans.

Don't worry about the thin blue smoke marring the outside of the pot.  If you have black billowing smoke, you have more to worry about than you pot.


----------



## kcredzone

12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. I prefer the 9x9 deep, as they are stronger to hold the weight without flexing as much.


----------



## jkrezdorn

Dutch said:


> jkrezdorn- Shouldn't be a problem putting the beans in a cast iron pot and then placing the pot in the smoker-only drawback it that the cast iron takes longer to get to temp than the aluminum pans.
> 
> I it do quite often. And it won't hurt the pot.
> 
> Put the pot in the hottest part of your smoker (I use a reverse flow so for me that would be right at the firebox side).
> 
> Don't put the lid on the pot-and give the beans a good stir every twice and again to get the smokey flavor down into the beans.
> 
> Don't worry about the thin blue smoke marring the outside of the pot.  If you have black billowing smoke, you have more to worry about than you pot.


Dutch, Thanks I smoke with a Cookshack, I can place it directly over the smoke box. I never thought of using Dutch oven in the smoker. Smoking some short ribs tomorrow with 3.2.1.  With some Hickory from a tree that came down in a storm last fall. This should be perfect time for beans. Can't wait to try them! My nephew is leaving for a mission trip to Africa soon and He will be over on Friday for dinner. Going to smoke a pork shoulder and have the beans then also. Everything in them sounds awesome. So twice in a week should be no problem with the rest of family.


----------



## jkrezdorn

My first attempt at Dutch's WBB's. I made these to the recipe, except it turned out I had no dry mustard. I just used regular. MRS jkrezdorn bought these Spare ribs at the farmers market. First attempt at either.













Just in Smoker.jpg



__ jkrezdorn
__ Oct 23, 2012






Here is finished product.I used Hickory from a tree that fell at last years Oct 31 snow storm and after a taste, they were already smokey enough. I removed the WBB's from smoker around 3.5 hours in. And placed them in the oven at 170.













Finished.jpg



__ jkrezdorn
__ Oct 23, 2012
__ 1






IDK if anyone ever had PA Dutch potato filling, but that is the finishing touch to this meal.


----------



## faucetman

Thanks for sharing a great recipe.  Can't wait to try it.  Looking for the reply on which beans you use.  Lots of choices from Bush.  I hope to see a post on how the recipe with the rib drippings turns out.


----------



## jkrezdorn

Mine were great with the drippings. Mrs and I thought they were awesome. Daughter and son to be SIL said they like plain better. Although he had seconds. He better get used to it cause they will be a regular.


----------



## hebby

Got your recipe in the book, they are outstanding. Going to make them again Sunday. Thanks!


----------



## Dutch

faucetman said:


> Thanks for sharing a great recipe.  Can't wait to try it.  Looking for the reply on which beans you use.  Lots of choices from Bush.  I hope to see a post on how the recipe with the rib drippings turns out.


faucetman- I use the orginal Bush beans.  Shoot, in a pinch I'll even use a generic brand of pork and bean and use them-I'll toss the fatback that's in the can into the fry pan to render and use the fat to saute the peppers and onions.


----------



## jackson

These beans are Great, not too hot, just right. Thanks much


----------



## toby bryant

Dutch,

Tried your beans with some smoked brats a few weeks ago and WOW ... what a great recipe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Will definitely make often. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## treeman75

I never did tell ya thank you for the recipe. I have been making them for a couple years now and everytime people rave about them. I use a full pound of bacon and double the vegies. I can eat them for days! Again thank you vary much!


----------



## scott williams

Dutch...Awesome!!! I made these on Monday and they turned out AWESOME!! Thank you for posting


----------



## jaybone

Thanks for the great recipe Dutch!  I made a batch today on my Weber Genesis gas grill using Todd Johnson's A-Maze-N AMNPS and hickory pellets.  Everyone loved them.













DSC00967.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## uncledavo

Thank you Dutch for this recipe. I have made them a dozen times over the years. They are the "Best". I am making pulled pork and your "Wicked Baked Beans" for 100 friends and family next weekend. A tip of the hat from Uncle davo  Thank you Sir Well done!


----------



## smoke slinger

I made these baked beans this weekend after finding the recipe and they were a big hit. Cant believe how much flavor there was. The only thing that I follow the recipe a 100% on was that the wife grabbed Van De Camp baked beans, but still they were good. Only thing I will do different is used the crushed pinapple. Thanks Dutch for a great recipe and I will be making these more often.


----------



## bob-b-q

Anyone ever done this from dried beans?  If so, how much dry beans does this cover?  I'm guessing 1-2 lbs. of beans, but not sure. 

Also, did you soak the beans overnight or cook and soak?  Then add to sauce recipe and cook in smoker?

Going to try these this weekend with some ribs and chickens I'm doing. 

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dutch

Bob, 1 cup of dry bean will yield approximately 2-2 1/2 cups cooked. 1/4 cup cooked bean equals 1 serving.


I have done the WBB from scratch using dry pinto bean.


----------



## bob-b-q

Thanks.  Already had one failed attempt.  I soaked the beans for 12 hours and then boiled for a little more than an hour.  That was WAY to long!!  They started turning to mush.  Think this time I'm going to skip the boiling part.  Just soaking may soften them up enough to just sauce and cook from there.

Since I need these for tomorrow, I am just going to soak for 12 hours and then smoke for 2-3 hours and see what happens.  Hope they are done enough.  If not, I can always through them in the oven for awhile!


----------



## 34kw

Dutch - Another satisfied customer. Great recipe - thanks


----------



## Dutch

@ Bob-B-Q: So how did the beans turn out with a 12 hour soak?  Did you have better results this time around?

@ 34kw: Thanks, Change them up that suits your family best.


----------



## demosthenes9

Great recipe Dutch.  Just did a small batch for a graduation party.  4 x 117oz cans from Sam's.  Ended up filling 6 half pans when everything was said and done.  Smoked all 6 pans for about 8 hours with an AMNTS filled with Hickory.  Man, people LOVED them and they were definitely a hit. Gonna have to get a bigger mixing bowl if I ever make another batch like that again.


----------



## staceyd

Dutch, thank you so much for the recipe.  I used the WBB recipe combined with the Ranch Beans recipe and made it lower carb and a whole lot less sugar since I'm T1 diabetic.  All the seasonings were yours though.  I could hardly stop "sampling" them, cold...  So far in the smoker for 2 hours.  Only 4 more to go













IMG_20130606_113201.jpg



__ staceyd
__ Jun 6, 2013


----------



## Dutch

Demosthenes9, I'm curious; How many people did you feed with that  monster batch?


----------



## roller

Dutch`s beans are always a good choice...


----------



## demosthenes9

Dutch said:


> Demosthenes9, I'm curious; How many people did you feed with that monster batch?


Dutch,    I think I miscalculated right from the start.  We were expecting about 100 ppl to show up and that's how many we had.   Figured 1 of those big Sams cans would feed 25, so I went with 4 of them.   At the end of the day, there were 3+ 1/2 pans of beans left.    I saw a number of people getting 2nds and even 3rds on the beans and lots of people were talking about how great they were, so I know the left overs weren't due to people not liking them.  I just had waaaay too many right from the start.


----------



## redneck69

my girlfriend made the wicked beans a few weeks back and her kids and family loved these...we had to mellow down the spice portion of it...but damn they were good


----------



## markyque

Replaced some of the baked beans with kidney and butter beans, added ground beef and voila...excellent calico beans.













WBB.jpg



__ markyque
__ Jun 7, 2013






Thanks Dutch


----------



## smoke slinger

I have made these a couple of times now and posted after the first time, but stil cant thanks Dutch enough for sharing as everyone that has tried them has loved em. Again thanks Dutch.


----------



## Dutch

redneck69: I know about having to tame the heat on them beans. When we have the grandkids over, Ma insists that I do a mild batch. My last batch for a family gathering consisted of a pan of mild beans and a "Kick Your Butt" batch in which I replaced the jalapeño peppers with habanero peppers.


----------



## Dutch

MarkyQue: Looking good. I've added different beans to the mix cuz Ma Dutch managed to convince me that we had plenty of baked beans at home. Didn't realize that they had a name for mixed beans. I reckon you can call those "Wicked Calico Beans"?


----------



## Dutch

smoke slinger: Seems like I can't talk doing BBQ without one of the family asking "Are you doing the Wicked Baked Beans too?"  Glad they’re hit at your house!


----------



## corman

Made this recipe for the first time tonight and cannot express what a big hit it was around the table. My father is a huge baked bean fan but usually reaches for extra ketchup to pour on the beans. I set a bottle out but he never reached for it. When I asked if he needed any ketchup he refused saying that these beans needed no additional flavoring. Best baked beans he has ever had. Guess who now has won the job of bringing beans to family gatherings?

Thanks for the recipe Dutch!


----------



## Dutch

Thanks for giving them a try Corman.  Glad they passed the Dad test.


----------



## gary morris

Hi Dutch, Hi Everyone.  Just finished reading this post, wow!  I'm going to try this out, a couple of questions if I may?

I've tried to source some Bush's BB here in the UK, but there all (3 of them) out of stock for the original ones, but a couple have the 'Boston Recipe' is that OK to use and what's it like?

Are Bush's BB in a tomato sauce, or just salted water or light syrup and if I were to use dried beans, which should I use.  I've only ever eaten BB in tomato sauce, but my 18" WSM arrives tomorrow and it's going to get used, come rain or shine.


----------



## Dutch

Gary, if you can't find the Bush's Baked Bean any canned pork and bean will work, just drain the liquid off first before adding the other ingredients.If you are going to use a dried bean use pinto beans or a small Great Northern bean or Navy bean.1 cup of dry beans will yield 2 -2 1/2 cups of cooked beans. 1/4 cup of cooked beans is 1 serving. 2 1/2 cups dry beans will yield about 10 1/4 cup servings.Soak pinto beans over night or boil for 1 minute then let sit covered for one hour.Drain soak water from beans and add  3 cups water. Bring to a boil, then cover and reduce heat to simmer. Cook until beans are tender – about 1 1/2 - 2 hours. Drain well. Add the remaining ingriedents.


----------



## gary morris

Thanks Dutch, I've seen Pinto beans at the shops, so will go with them probably.  Just thinking about them's making me hungry.


----------



## tatuajevi

Making two batches today! One hot and one mild. Can't wait to try me!


----------



## Dutch

TatuajeVI said:


> Making two batches today! One hot and one mild. Can't wait to try me!


That's the way I do it! Hot for me and the boys and mild for Ma and the girls and little grand kids.

Enjoy them!


----------



## jerseyhunter

Made a batch for the fourth, I always enjoy them and as said in someone's post they freeze well. I always make more than enough cause they go quick.


----------



## tatuajevi

These were awesome, as I expected! I modified the recipe a bit using pablano peppers and the last hour of smoking I added a can of french fried onions to the top! Gives it a nice crunchy and salty addition. They were a huge hit!


----------



## ranaq

Dutch said:


> *NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans.*
> 
> Are you adding the cooked "skirt meat" before you cook the beans or after the beans are done because I read on here someone suggesting cooking skirt meat 3 hours.
> 
> Looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Dutch

RanaQ- revisit the recipe! Cook the skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours-not 3 hours.   Let me know how it turns out for you.


----------



## av8tor

We love this recipe and have never looked for another. My family would kill me if I tried anything else. It's a winner for sure.


----------



## humdinger

Dutch, since you first posted this on my 26th b-day (8-8-06) and tomorrow is my 33rd b-day, I supposed I should give it a try this weekend. Seems like fate, but either way it looks great!


----------



## Dutch

Humdinger, Happy Birthday to you. I know those beans are a hit at my house and many folks here at SMF have made the WBB thier go-to bean recipe.Give them a try, I know that you'll enjoy them.


----------



## up in smoke

Best dang beans I ever et!! Been using Dutch's recipe for several years now and get virtually pummeled with compliments every time I prepare it (I like to use jowl bacon myself and max the heat potential)...the heck with those kids and old folks! More for me!! Hee! Thanks Dutch!!


----------



## Dutch

Thanks Carl!


----------



## humdinger

Hey Dutch, We were talking about your beans at the Michigan members gathering this past weekend....you have a lot of loyal followers of that recipe sir. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## supercenterchef

It's been a year since last I posted in this thread, and still I haven't tried your recipe, Dutch!

But it's my birthday this week, which somehow means I get to cook for the party tonight (I know you guys know what I'm talking about...)

I'll be making WBB along with Scarbelly's Wings--both a first!  Scary!!

Now, my rule of thumb is to go by the recipe the first go-around, but with all the wonderful suggestions in this thread, I wanted to run a couple of mods by ya'll and see if they'd be consistent with the spirit of Original WBB...

I'm doubling the recipe and was going to use one pound of bacon, and 2/3lb sausage (leftovers from a stuffed mushroom recipe I'm also doing tonight)

I like the idea of crushed pineapple, was thinking of going that direction

Was going to try molasses...I've reviewed this entire thread, and did see some mention of substitution but am still a little unclear.  The conversions I saw were using molasses and granulated sugar instead of brown sugar, but in reviewing the OP comments I got the feeling he substituted brown sugar/molasses...so I was thinking (since I'm doubling the recipe) one cup brown sugar and 1 1/3 cup molasses?


----------



## Dutch

Chef-Sorry for getting back to you late on this~it's been one of those weeks today.

By all means change up the recipe to suit your taste.  I like your idea of using sausage AND bacon-wish I had thought of it first. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   As for using crushed pineapple-go for it, I use crushed pineapple quite a bit; and more so lately-it kind of has that mystery ingredient vibe to it. 

On the batch that I used molasses in, I went with the lite variety, when I sampled the regular molasses, I thought it was a bit strong.

I know what you mean about having to cook your own birthday dinner, I ended up cooking my birthday dinner last Tuesday.

So anyhoo~Happy Birthday to US!!!


----------



## jkrezdorn

Last batch I made, I added some Jack Daniels. I only added a shot per batch.  Next time I will add more.


----------



## supercenterchef

Just wanted to give you an update, Dutch...they were a huge success, thanks for the recipe.  I did use the mustard and jalapenos, but I removed the seeds so it wasn't too hot per se (I rarely get to use that term in the literal sense, so had to take advantage).  However, combined with Scarbelly's Hot Wings, the heat really came through--try out the combo sometime!


----------



## skinnyb37

Wow! These look great! Thanks for sharing.

About 3 years ago, I made up my own recipe to "customize" Bush's beans. Very similar to yours...I saute onion and jalapeno in bacon drippings (I use an entire pack of bacon), add the beans, some ketchup, molasses, mustard (wet), a bit of honey, and tons of spices. However, I NEVER would've thought of the pineapple! Great idea. Having just recently moved to VT, I have been introducing friends and neighbors to REAL BBQ...I am having a couple come over Saturday for brisket ("you mean you don't just throw it in the crockpot, shred it and slather on bottled BBQ sauce?? That sounds weird..."), and I looked to these forums for a different beans recipe...I will DEFINITELY be trying this one...I'll let you know how it goes.

Again, many thanks for sharing!


----------



## jerseyhunter

Dutch are you using bush's original beans or the Brown sugar.  If I use the brown sugar ones I cut back on the Brown sugar. Sometimes I use them both. Either way been making them for years and everyone loves them.


----------



## smokinthesmc

So question for you. I am smoking Dutch's wicked beans. Do you cover with foil at all or for some time open to get the smoke flavor in there good or what. My first time doing beans in the smoker. Looking for any advise. Thanks. All.


----------



## smokinthesmc

Still looking for some advise here. Any takers on to foil or not my beans?


----------



## supercenterchef

sorry it took so long...hope not too late...

I don't foil the beans...


----------



## smokinthesmc

Thanks, yep, that's what I went with, no foil and gave it a stir every 30 -45 min. Came out perfect. As did the brisket and jalapeño cole slaw. Raves all around from the guests.


----------



## av8tor

No foil for me either. You want the smoke and drippings


----------



## skinnyb37

Man these are good. I rendered a lot of bacon (about 10 slices), sauteed an onion, a jalapeno, a serrano, and a bell pepper in the fat. Then i added 3 cans (the smaller ones) of Bush beans, brown sugar, honey, ketchup, the dry mustard, maple syrup (hey, when in Rome...), and a can of crushed pineapple. Put it on the BGE while finishing the brisket, using oak and pecan. These came out awesome! The pineapple is a great idea. Again...thanks for sharing. And i did not foil (wanted that smoke flavor).


----------



## magnoliasmoker

Another two thumbs up to this recipe!! I prepared the beans just like the original recipe states, no foil and didn't stir. Turned out GREAT! My dad actually said it was the best baked beans he'd ever had in his entire life, that's saying a mouthful (no pun intended)


----------



## Dutch

JerseyHunter, I usually use the Original. but sometimes you just gotta go go with what you fine or have on hand at the time.  When I use the Brown sugar beans, I too cut back a bit on the brown sugar.


----------



## Dutch

Folks, as to the "foil or not to foil" question, I do not foil.  2 1/2-3 hours is plenty of time to get them up to temp and give them plenty of smokey goodness.  Any longer that that and they will dry out.


----------



## ranaq

bbq1.JPG



__ ranaq
__ Sep 12, 2013


















bbq2.JPG



__ ranaq
__ Sep 12, 2013


----------



## demosthenes9

SmokintheSMC said:


> So question for you. I am smoking Dutch's wicked beans. Do you cover with foil at all or for some time open to get the smoke flavor in there good or what. My first time doing beans in the smoker. Looking for any advise. Thanks. All.





SmokintheSMC said:


> Still looking for some advise here. Any takers on to foil or not my beans?





Dutch said:


> Folks, as to the "foil or not to foil" question, I do not foil. 2 1/2-3 hours is plenty of time to get them up to temp and give them plenty of smokey goodness. Any longer that that and they will dry out.


Not to be mean, but foiling the beans would defeat the purpose of cooking them in the smoker.  Might as well just throw them in the oven if you foil them.

Dutch, if they do start to dry out on you a bit, just hit them with a little water or stock.

Time to go shopping because someone asked me to do some Q for them and at the top of their list was Dutch's Wicked Beans.    :)


----------



## Dutch

If the beans start to dry out, I'll stir in some beef stock. I prefer to use the low fat/low sodium stock,


----------



## little smokey

I already said this on my post earlier but had to come say it here also.  I made up a batch and went light on the jalapenos and 86'd the mustard since I had kids eating them and I have to say Best BBQ Beans EVER!  My wife loved them and so did my other friends eating with us.  I want to make the full recipe here soon for adults and I want to go with the crushed pineapple also for the secret ingredient thing also.

Thanks for the awesome beans Dutch.


----------



## treeman75

I pretty much stick to the recipe except I use a whole pound of bacon. I never really had any one say they are too hot and kids eat them too.


----------



## jbssmokedmeats

I like to use left over rib meat or pulled pork for my beans same recipe as this one


----------



## goodbeer

Made these over the weekend.  I have made these several times the only change I make is I used crushed pineapple instead of chunks, that way the husband does not know it's in there!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't think they are too hot, my 4 year old daughter handles them just fine.  I also, never foil and put them in the smoker for 2.5 to 3 hours without ever having them dry out.  I might start putting in more bacon, more bacon is never a bad thing!  I like the idea of adding honey, may try that next time!


----------



## trish6103

These are on my menu for my husband's birthday dinner today. Being a newbie, I don't have an extra rack available in the smoker to smoke them, so they will have to go in the oven.


----------



## supercenterchef

eek!  Find space in the smoker!  You won't regret it :)


----------



## trish6103

Ok, you twisted my arm. I threw the beans in when I took the ribs out. You were right, I definitely did not regret it. *snarf*


----------



## Dutch

Whew! Glad you were able to get them in the smoker. So what's the verdict? Remember, you can change things up to suit your family's taste.


----------



## housetiger

I didn't want to look through the hundreds of replies so I apologize in advance if this has already been answered. I'm still a newbie when it comes to smoking, but I wanted to know if I was to put this pan of beans in the smoker along with my ribs would it effect the cooking time on the ribs?


----------



## humdinger

A little at first. Once the pan of beans warms up, it shouldn't affect it. Maybe heat the pan of beans in your oven for 15 minutes before putting them in the smoker. That should help it not be such a drag on the cook time of the ribs.


----------



## housetiger

Great! Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## plano26

Just got my Cookshack SM025 this past Friday; and cooked up these beans with a couple of racks of baby backs for my first smoke. The ribs were a tad dry (fell asleep and it went about an hour too long), but the beans turned out Wonderful; the smokey flavor of them really comes thru.  I will chop up some of the left over ribs and just mix in with the beans.

Great recipe thank you for sharing; this one will definitely will be a hit with the familia.


----------



## humdinger

Plano26 said:


> Just got my Cookshack SM025 this past Friday; and cooked up these beans with a couple of racks of baby backs for my first smoke. The ribs were a tad dry (fell asleep and it went about an hour too long), but the beans turned out Wonderful; the smokey flavor of them really comes thru.  *I will chop up some of the left over ribs and just mix in with the beans.*
> 
> Great recipe thank you for sharing; this one will definitely will be a hit with the familia.


That sounds like a great idea....hope it turned out good.


----------



## plano26

Humdinger said:


> That sounds like a great idea....hope it turned out good.


Turned out Awesome! :)


----------



## Dutch

Plano26-Great to hear. Hope they will become a family fav.


----------



## greg b

Dutch, finally got to make these. Made them last Saturday for a Thanksgiving dinner. They were a hit. I made a whole batch and had just enough left over to bring for lunch on Monday! Everybody loved them! I did leave out the jalepenos, due to the fact that the kids and Grandma would be eating them. Can't wait to make them again! Thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## Dutch

Nice. . .I understand about having to leave out the jalepenos.  Ma Dutch makes me leave them out when the grandbabies are coming over, but then my youngest grandson will drink my hot wing if I don't watch him-and the funny thing is my son-in-law says my sauce is too hot.

Dutch's "Fly by the Seat of your Pants" Hot Wing Sauce
1/4 cup Franks Red Hot Sauce
1/4 cup Cholula Hot Sauce
1/4 cup Sriracha Hot Sauce
1 stick of buttar
1/8 to 1/4 brown sugar-to taste (depends on how much 'sweet' you want with your 'heat')

Combine all ingredients in a small sauce pan and bring to a boil.
Deep fry wing portions 3-4 minutes then toss with wing sauce.
Place on foil lined baking sheet and place in 350° oven for 5-10 minites or until done.
Allow to cool and serve, use remaining wing sauce for dipping.

If I'm feeling evil, I'll add in 1 1/2 teaspoons of chipotle chili powder.


----------



## greg b

Dutch said:


> Nice. . .I understand about having to leave out the jalepenos. Ma Dutch makes me leave them out when the grandbabies are coming over, but then my youngest grandson will drink my hot wing if I don't watch him-and the funny thing is my son-in-law says my sauce is too hot.
> 
> Dutch's "Fly by the Seat of your Pants" Hot Wing Sauce
> 1/4 cup Franks Red Hot Sauce
> 1/4 cup Cholula Hot Sauce
> 1/4 cup Sriracha Hot Sauce
> 1 stick of buttar
> 1/8 to 1/4 brown sugar-to taste (depends on how much 'sweet' you want with your 'heat')
> 
> Combine all ingredients in a small sauce pan and bring to a boil.
> Deep fry wing portions 3-4 minutes then toss with wing sauce.
> Place on foil lined baking sheet and place in 350° oven for 5-10 minites or until done.
> Allow to cool and serve, use remaining wing sauce for dipping.
> 
> If I'm feeling evil, I'll add in 1 1/2 teaspoons of chipotle chili powder.


Wow! Now that sounds like a lot of heat! I'll have to have the guys over and try these, Mama B and the little she cubs wouldn't dare touch them!


----------



## dan - firecraft

Nice recipe. Thanks!


----------



## trudys

Hey Dutch,

Thanks for this great recipe.  I didn't use the smoker but did them in the oven and the outcome was fantastic.  We served them from our mobile kitchen to a group of office workers and they were a big hit.  We sold out!  Can't wait to do the next batch in the smoker.

Doug


----------



## Dutch

Umm Doug. . . You do understand that if you sell beans using my recipe that I get a percentage of each sale? ? ? I'm sure it's in the fine print. . . Just kidding!
Glad to hear that they were a hit Just imagine how much better they will be with just a bit of smokey goodness added to them!

Enjoy the Smoke!


----------



## trudys

thanks again dutch.  can't wait to do the next batch in the smoker.  think i'll try crushed pineapple next time in an effort to spread out the pineapples if there's no particular reason for using the chunks.  

doug


----------



## Dutch

Hey Doug!  Chunk pineapple is what I had on hand when I developed the recipe, but crushed works just well. Kind of gives the beans a "mystery ingredient" that folks will try to figure out.


----------



## eman

LOL i use 8 seeded Japs when i make them wicked beans. But, i make a double batch . The beans freeze very well and reheat easily.

If you trim your own spare ribs smoke and save all the trimmings for beans. If you cure and smoke your own bellies ,there is usually a portion of the belly that is to thin to slice for bacon. Dice this up and fry it for bacon grease and add the bacon to your beans . You can sub molasses or cane syrup for some of the sugar. So many things you can do to Dutch's beans and the flavor changes a bit but still very good.


----------



## supercenterchef

Dutch, you're in the dog house!

As others have reported...I recently, proudly announced at work that I'd be making some 'Q' for the guys on my shift...and all they said was...does that mean you're making those beans again?


----------



## Dutch

SupercenterChef said:


> Dutch, you're in the dog house!
> As others have reported...I recently, proudly announced at work that I'd be making some 'Q' for the guys on my shift...and all they said was...does that mean you're making those beans again?
> :hissyfit:



Well, it's a good thing that the 3 beagle dogs have a good sized doghouse-I might be able to move my recliner in there!


----------



## dwayner79

Dutch, these are amazng...  made them on Black Friday.

Qview here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152856/update-q-view-black-friday-smoking-friday

I recently ran a bbq and someone attended who has a pineapple allergy, so I would hate to use crushed and someone not realize. Plus I really like the chunks. Anyhow, this is an amazing recipe... thanks.


----------



## Dutch

dwayner79, I know what you mean about someone being allergic to certain fruits. A while back I tried my hand at making a barbaque sauce using pomegranates for use at a family cookout. When I told my brother what I was working on he said that my neice was allergic to pomegranates. That project was placed on the back burner. When I get around to playing with it again, I'm thinking of adding some heat to it. Think habaneros!


----------



## superdave

Making my first stab at these this weekend.  I keep thinking of additional ingredients that want to be in the pool with the beans.  I'm going to need a bigger pan!!!


----------



## Dutch

Let me know how they turn out Dave!


----------



## superdave

I thought the guests were going to start licking the bottom of the pan!  Besides the wonderfull taste,the texture  was like silk.

Notice the drippings:













xgsg.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 21, 2013


----------



## Dutch

Looks great Dave.  Sounds like they were a hit!


----------



## huskerfan1414

"I think these are the best baked beans I've ever had." -My lovely fiance.  I didn't even talk up the beans.  I didn't even ask her if she liked them.  She loves baked beans, these were her favorite ever.  I'm in agreement.  Better than Jack Stacks, which were my previous favorite.  This was my first smoke ever and I'm glad I included these beans.













1468769_730305022588_295125156_n.jpg



__ huskerfan1414
__ Dec 28, 2013






I used the can of Bush's one size smaller since it was going to just be the two of us and I did a small shoulder for pulled pork so I basically halved the recipe.  It turned out great and would like to thank Dutch for sharing.  I really don't anticipate ever smoking a beef or pork dish and not smoking these beans with it.  Gonna make them again new years with Ribs for some guests.  Pretty sure I will every time, if nothing else to keep the Mrs. happy.  Thanks Dutch!


----------



## Dutch

Your welcome huskerfan. Glad to hear that they where a hit.


----------



## kmdennis

Made them to go along with my ribs. They were AWESOME! Thanks for the recipe. WE had some for dinner and i threw some in the freezer...looking forward to a day when i can enjoy some tasy beans without all the effort of smoking them! 













1504055_10202706757135777_959021359_n.jpg



__ kmdennis
__ Jan 3, 2014


----------



## buck futta

Just wanted to finally say thank you Dutch! Been making these beans since I joined the forum 5ish years ago now! They get cooked up just about every BBQ event I smoke something for. Though I have now resulted to making a quad batch and tweaking things a bit to the suggestions of many. First request was "more pineapple!" then "more heat!" So I listened and I do the basic recipe on a burner, in a huge stock pot, and leave out the jalapeno which gets sauteed by itself with a few minced habanero peppers. Then split the beans in half and add the hot stuff to one. I actually think doing the quad batch makes the recipe little easier if you have the resources and equipment to handle it, I use two #10 cans of baked beans, one #10 can of pineapple tidbits, 1 quart of ketchup, and 2 lbs of brown sugar. 

Anyways thanks again! There will be lots of my friends and family enjoying wicked beans this Superbowl Sunday! 









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mchar69

I made the beans last night - AMAZING!  It's gonna be a go-to staple , I can see that.


----------



## dwayner79

I love these beans, but my wife has mentioned that there is too much sugar (too sweet). I tried rinsing some of the beans as well as reducing some of the brown sugar etc. but they ended up really dry. Any ideas on what to add to keep the moisture up without the sugar?


----------



## Dutch

Try using something like Vandecamp pork and beans or Good Value.  These beans are just a bit of pork fat and beans without the additional sugar, that way you can adjust the sugar to your liking. If you drain the beans, reserve the juice to add back into the beans if they look too dry. Or add additional ketchup


----------



## bbqssteve

Dutch, Great taste, very easy to make. Did my first ribs yesterday and everything turned out great. Pulled some of the meat off the ribs and mixed with the beans for lunch today. I can't describe how good it was. Thanks all    !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dutch

Steve-glad that that you enjoyed them!


----------



## frog1369

I found this recipe a few months ago when I joined this forum.  I made them the same night I found this recipe and the family just said, "WOW".  Since then it is a rare moment there aren't some of Dutch's beans in the fridge ready to eat.  My wife usually tells me it's time for another batch early enough that the new batch is done just before we finish off the last batch.  This is not good for my fine example of male physique, haha, but what can I say, I love BBQ and these beans are now part of my addiction.  Someday I hope to smoke my own bacon but until then we have a shop up here that sells a great bacon that goes very well in these beans, so I suggest good bacon when making these.  The only other thing I do is cut the pieces of pineapple in half to get smaller chunks and more distribution, but either way works great.  So far everyone I have served these to have just gone crazy about them, they are that good!  Thanks Dutch!  Now we need to try your Smoked Shredded Beef Enchiladas.


----------



## Dutch

Frog-glad to hear that the WBB are a hit at your house. I'm envious of the fact that you can keep a supply on hand to enjoy- Even though Ma Dutch and me are now "Empty Nesters" (finally) We still have our fridge raided by our kids-especailly when they find out that we have smoked left-over hiding in there.

Ma has taken to buying pineapple tidbits in place of the pineapple chunks when we know that the grandkids are coming to dinner and the WBB are on the menu-saves Ma from having to cut the chunks into smaller pieces.  To change things up now and again, I'll use crushed pineapple in place of the chunks or tidbit.

And speaking of my Smoked Shredded Beef Enchiladas-made a batch for the daughters birthday dinner along with some Chicken Chalupas-


----------



## frog1369

Dutch, believe me, it's not easy keeping those beans around!  I'm hoping to smoke some beef in the next couple weeks, going to give them enchiladas a try.  It's funny how people's tastes match up sometimes.  I've learned that when people recommend something to me and I like it, it's a good idea to try all their recommendations.  Of course, that usually works the other way, too. So far, my taste buds have found a few people on here to follow for my personal preferences, I've got a feeling your recipes will go to the top of my lists.


----------



## kumatae

Can't believe its taking me this long to try your bean recipe.  Made it this weekend but only used crushed pineapple instead of chunks in my MES with heavy smoke while making spare ribs.  They match the spice of my ribs perfectly.  The taste is pretty amazing and look more forward to making these beans than the ribs!  Thanks Dutch!


----------



## goodbeer

dwayner79 said:


> I love these beans, but my wife has mentioned that there is too much sugar (too sweet). I tried rinsing some of the beans as well as reducing some of the brown sugar etc. but they ended up really dry. Any ideas on what to add to keep the moisture up without the sugar?


try using bushs  vegetarian beans.  I don't like them too sweet so that is what I use.


----------



## humdinger

goodbeer said:


> try using bushs  vegetarian beans.  I don't like them too sweet so that is what I use.


 Great Tip. I'll try that too.


----------



## Dutch

kumatae said:


> Can't believe its taking me this long to try your bean recipe.  Made it this weekend but only used crushed pineapple instead of chunks in my MES with heavy smoke while making spare ribs.  They match the spice of my ribs perfectly.  The taste is pretty amazing and look more forward to making these beans than the ribs!  Thanks Dutch!



You're welcome kumatae! These beans are so popular that TulsaJeff included the recipe in  his cookbook.


----------



## Dutch

dewayner79 and goodbeer-try using a plain pork and bean like Van de Camps or Good Value-they're not all fancied up like the Bushes and you can better control the sweetness. If you find that the beans are starting to dry out, add some low fat, low sodium beef stock to them.


----------



## dwayner79

Next time I make these, definitely will try a different bean.  Thanks!


----------



## freakynorm

I am making some this weekend. I can't wait. I smoke some pork cutlets with my homemade rub and cube them up to put into the beans. I also add 1/2 cup or so of honey whiskey and they are so insanely good. I got people at work asking to get on the "bean list" so they can buy a portion come Monday at work. I also double the amount of veggies and use Sweet Baby Ray's Sweet and Spicy bbq sauce instead of ketchup and I use pineapple tidbits which are 1/4th the size of the regular chunks.

Either way you make these suckers, you're gonna love em.


----------



## dwayner79

Mad these with the Vegetarian beans... they were perfect.  One of the many comments I recieved about these beans:


Excellent job on the BBQ food. For me the pot of beans was the best I ever had, and will most likely be responsible for starting the next ice age. Trust me.


----------



## bhelton

I made them for Easter...went over very well...3 people asked me for recipe.


----------



## teeznuts

Hey Dutch what color bell pepper do you use? I wasn't sure so I used red and they were a total hit! Everyone had 2nds and some had 3rds. I followed your recipe exactly but I doubled it. I'm hooked!

Thanks so much for sharing. I've been meaning to try this for several years and just never got around to it. Now I'm kicking myself for waiting so long.


----------



## rexxer

Dutch- What a great recipe and thanks for sharing! Atta boy to the bean man!!!! Thankyou!!!


----------



## Dutch

@ teeznuts: I get whatevers on sale-or the cheapest which are usually the green bell peppers. I've used yellow and red before when I had a garden.

@Rexxer: Thanks! Glad to share.


----------



## teeznuts

I'm making another pan today. I was wondering if you've ever tried using crushed pineapple instead of chunks.

 Everyone has loved the beans but a few were hesitant to try em at first when they saw chunks of pineapple. I thought maybe using crushed would eliminate the initial hesitation since it won't be as visible.


----------



## goodbeer

teeznuts said:


> I'm making another pan today. I was wondering if you've ever tried using crushed pineapple instead of chunks.
> 
> Everyone has loved the beans but a few were hesitant to try em at first when they saw chunks of pineapple. I thought maybe using crushed would eliminate the initial hesitation since it won't be as visible.


I always use the crushed instead of chunks, turns out great!


----------



## frog1369

teeznuts said:


> I'm making another pan today. I was wondering if you've ever tried using crushed pineapple instead of chunks.
> 
> Everyone has loved the beans but a few were hesitant to try em at first when they saw chunks of pineapple. I thought maybe using crushed would eliminate the initial hesitation since it won't be as visible.


Isn't that funny how people are?  I had the same thing happen to me.  The second time I made them for a family gathering I chopped the pineapple up, crushed would have been fine, also.  People were asking me if that was pineapple they were tasting and commenting how good it was.  Now I'm back to chunks and everyone eats them right up.  I also add extra bacon, can't have too much bacon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I also use a very high quality local bacon, it amazes me how much difference it adds to the flavor.  Then, that kiss of smoke, I usually make them when I'm smoking ribs so they get a good 5-6 hours of smoke, I stir them anytime I open the cooker.  Did them in the indoor oven once and while they were still amazing, we really like the smoked ones.


----------



## teeznuts

I think adding some home cured BBB would be amazing. If the price of pork butt in Cali keeps sky rocketing it may not happen.


----------



## Dutch

Teeznuts, I've used chunks, tidbit and crushed pineapple.  The first time with the crushed pineapple was all Ma Dutch's fault she went shopping and had poor eye/hand coordination-she was looking at the chunk pineapple and grabbed the crushed.  Since she bought it, I used it and it too was a hit with the crowd.

I'll even admit to goofing up my own recipe.  I got up early to get the smoker fired up to smoke some ribs and butts for a family get-together and figured since I was making a mess anyway I'd go ahead and mix up a double batch of beans so they would be ready to go in the smoker. Well-having not properly caffeinated myself at the start, I inadvertently grabbed a can of applesauce! Didn't realize what I had done until a opened the can and smelled apples instead of pineapple. OOPS!  I hadn't divulged my mistake until now; and when the family asked what I did different, I just smiled and told them that I was experimenting again.

I've used BBB in the bean before-problem is that BBB doesn't last. Once the kids find out that I made some, they all show up and snag a bag or two on the way out the door. You know if the price of butts go up, bacon will go up as well!


----------



## teeznuts

Good point. Butts are between $2.29-2.99 here in the bay area of California. Brisket shot up from $2.25 to between $3.40-5.00 a lb now. Its ridiculous. Maybe I will start some BBB.

By the way I made a batch with crushed and it was a hit. I think it was better since nobody could see the pineapple. Was applesauce good?

Thanks again for sharing a killer recipe.


----------



## Dutch

It was a nice change up from the standard.


----------



## tonyabeachlover

I have heard of these elsewhere! I will get my bf to make some on his smoker this weekend. It is much bigger than my little one. Thanks Mr. Dutch!


----------



## Dutch

Thanks Tonya-yeah this recipe has made it to a bunch of sites and it always seems to be a hit.  Let me know how they turn out for you!

Enjoy~


----------



## Dutch

Folks, I made two single batches of my beans 1 mild and the other with 4 jalapenios) to take to a family cook-out and send-off for my nephew-he starts Air Force Basic training on the 1st of June.

Anyhoo-to make transporting these beans easier, I did them in my standard and my deep 10 inch dutch ovens.  A single batch will fill the standard 10 in. oven almost to the top. The volume of a standard 10 in. is 4 quarts (16 cups). The volume of the deep 10 in oven is 5 quarts which is great if you want to give the beans a good stir with out loosing any over the side of the pot. 

So now after all these years of making my beans, I can finally answer the question "How much will a single batch make?" -the answer is 4 quarts; as for how many it will serve really depends how how much you give out. :biggrin:  A 4 ounce serving will yield 32 servings.


----------



## tonyabeachlover

Mr. Dutch the beans got moved to this weekend for the holiday but I will let you know how they turn out :)


----------



## worktogthr

2 questions since I am a first timer making this recipe or any baked beans for that matter.  In going I have the smoker going at 300 for some hot and fast butts.  How long should I leave them in?  It is there a visual clue that they are done.  Also, does the smoke make a big difference?  If not I will go with the oven for convenience. Thanks!


----------



## frog1369

worktogthr said:


> 2 questions since I am a first timer making this recipe or any baked beans for that matter. In going I have the smoker going at 300 for some hot and fast butts. How long should I leave them in? It is there a visual clue that they are done. Also, does the smoke make a big difference? If not I will go with the oven for convenience. Thanks!


I really like the smoke, it's not overpowering or anything.  The more you stir, the more smoke flavor you get. You can leave them in as long as you want, I do them with ribs sometimes at 225-240 for six hours or so.  Even then we like them baked even longer the next day in the oven before serving.  For me the key is to watch the top, if they start looking dry on top it's time to stir.  As far as being done, they're technically done when you combine all the ingredients, the bacon and veggies are cooked, everything else is edible as is.  I usually sneak a little taster bowl right after I mix them up.


----------



## tonyabeachlover

Dutch said:


> Thanks Tonya-yeah this recipe has made it to a bunch of sites and it always seems to be a hit. Let me know how they turn out for you!
> 
> Enjoy~


Mr. Dutch your beans are in the smoker & they look wonderful! I will let you know how they are :)


----------



## govt45

Dutch, Thank you so much for sharing this recipe.Smoked them step by step. One batch with the Jalapenos (for me) one without for the family. Got rave reviews and personally, best beans I have had. Next time will add another Jalapeno to mine ... as I like a lot of heat. Awesome, awesome recipe. Thank you so much for sharing. Will be making these regularly! :)


----------



## pugettarheel

Just found this recipe.  Pineapple caught my  eye.  Can hardly wait to fix these.

Thank you Dutch


----------



## codymort

Thank you, Dutch!!!!    -  I made these beans over the weekend with 1 change. I did not add the dry mustard, only because I forgot to buy it. haha  They were such a big hit with our friends. Next time I will leave out the jalapenos. The heat was not too much, but my wife and I prefer the sweetness over the spiciness for baked beans. As long as there is room, I'll probably make these every time I smoke meat.


----------



## Dutch

Wow, Thank you Codymort-you join SMF and your first post is to comment about my beans! I am truely humbled, thank you.  By all means-and I've said this repeatedly throughout the 15 pages this thread has ran-change them up to suit you families taste. 

Now that we have the important stuff out of the way, please swing by Roll Call and introduce youself to the rest of the SMF family!

Enjoy the Smoke!


----------



## eman

Dutch. I have posted your recipe to some hunting an fishing sites that i frequent . But you always get credit!.


----------



## brooksy

Dutch your beans are the best I've ever tasted!!  I'm not a real big baked bean fan but yours I can eat a whole plate of!  I have a guy at work that wants to buy a tin of them from me. You knocked it of the park with that recipe. OK ass kissing session over.


----------



## kevinwi

Wanted to wait until I had something to say before I joined the forum.  Friend linked me to this recipe so today I gave it a try.
Have to say these beans were fantastic......friends were going back for 2nds and 3rds. His wife who doesn't like beans loved them as did their daughter. Followed the recipe to a T with exception of the mustard as I didn't have any handy....was plenty good with out it.

First recipe I can remember where I can taste all of the ingredients one by one but yet none over power the recipe...all are distinct. From the pineapple to the jalapeno, onion and the bacon...all added a unique quality to the beans. 
Fantastic. .....cooked them on my new Lang I just got on Friday.....this will be a BBQ staple around here from now on I think!  Thanks.


----------



## bubba watson

[Hmmm.... Someone mentioned this recipe on another post and I had to check it out. I do believe this will be my side for Fridays first ever smoke. Menu is now whole butterflied chicken and these beans.


----------



## Dutch

eman-thanks for getting this recipe out there amongts the masses!
Brooksy-Thanks for the kind words!
KevinWI-Yeah, this recipe has a way of getting past peoples "I don't like beans"  attitude!
Bubba-Sounds like a great meal there!

Enjoy!


----------



## kmdennis

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I forgot to sautee the veggies after cooking bacon. Oops. Smoked/cooked beans with ribs for 5 hours. Didn't notice a difference in taste/flavor/texture and they were just as delicious as the first time I did following recipe exactly. Just wanted to share :)


----------



## Dutch

That's OK, kmdennis. I've done that, I did an off site cook for some friends and left the propane bottle for the propane stove at home. Big Oops.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## manman

I've made this several times and it always comes out great!  Just curious, does anyone know the significance of the temperature target?  If the bacon is already cooked separately, and the beans themselves are already cooked out of the can, why is the need for hitting a specific temp?  Is it just to make sure the ingredients blend to taste correctly, or is there a safety aspect still as well?


----------



## Dutch

Manman, the purpose of putting the beans in the smoker is so the beans will take on some smoke flavor. The heat will also help the different flavors meld together.


----------



## manman

Dutch said:


> Manman, the purpose of putting the beans in the smoker is so the beans will take on some smoke flavor. The heat will also help the different flavors meld together.


Thanks Dutch.  I get the point of smoking and the temps for that, but I thought maybe the target for the food temp had something to do with safety (sort of like the 40 to 140 in 4 rule).   Was just curious though- either way this recipe is always a hit!


----------



## teeznuts

Hey Dutch have you ever tried subbing habaneros for the jalapeños? I'm thinking it would be awesome for the heat lovers but was hoping you or someone else might have some feedback on it.


----------



## Dutch

Yes I have. Used a seeded hab and even my spicy food loving friend thought it was too much for him. When I tasted them I thought it great flavor but after that first bite, my taste buds were shot for nearly 3 days.


----------



## teeznuts

Ok I'll skip that experiment.


----------



## noboundaries

I've made the beans 3 or 4 times. The first time I made them my wife said "There's no way we'll finish that pan of beans."  They were gone by Tuesday.  

I was going to make some last Friday but they didn't hit the smoker until Sunday.   My wife said "I bet we throw some away this time."  The last of the beans will be in our bellies tonight, Tuesday.  They NEVER make it past Tuesday.  We love these beans.


----------



## addertooth

Modified Dutch's amazing beans:

Double recipe; a single recipe disappears far *way*  too fast.

1 pound of Maple bacon, cooked on a grill, cut into 1 inch lengths after cooking on the grill.

1 pound of smoked, pulled pork.
1 Medium onion, diced, sautéed in butter.

1 lobe of a garlic clove, minced, sautéed in butter.
1 Bell pepper green, 1 Bell pepper red, seeded then roasted on a grill, then diced.
1 - 2 Jalapeno Peppers, roasted on a grill, then diced.
2 - 55 ounce cans Bush's Baked Beans, Maple flavor
2-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed.
1 Cup ketchup.

1 Cup Sweet baby Ray's original BBQ sauce.
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard.

Before starting this recipe, you need to have 1 pound of smoked pulled pork.

Fire up the grill, let it stabilize.  Remove the seeds from Bell peppers and Jalapeno peppers.

Put Bacon and Peppers on the grill, you are going for some nice roasted character and roasted color on the peppers. Bacon should be crispy. Pull when ready, set aside.

Put a pan on the stove (or grill) and sauté diced onions and garlic. Drain the butter when fully cooked (onions turn clear, garlic is golden).

Dice the Peppers, slice the cooked bacon.

Add ALL the ingredients to a large pot and simmer.  Stir gently to avoid crushing the beans.

Serve, to the crowd, give credit to Dutch.


----------



## Dutch

Dang Addertooth, I'm gonna have to give your recipe a try! I like the idea of roasting the vegetables on the grill.  They should add another level of smokey goodness to them beans.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3montes

I have made these beans so many times I have lost count. I think they are different every time. I served nearly 300 people at one event with these beans and they are always a hit. They upstage my ribs and pulled pork most of the time! 

Some things I always do is saute onions and peppers in bacon grease. Add pulled pork or rib trimmings and or bacon and add back strap molasses . Beyond that it's a free for all. Sometimes a little chipotle or ancho chili powder. Some rub maybe some honey.

I have found it's easy to over make these for a large crowd. By the time you add everything they go a long way. I made 4 117 ounce cans for a grad party of nearly 300 and still had some left.

Awesome recipe Dutch. Thank you!


----------



## Dutch

Glad to here that them beans are a hit 3montes. I never look at extras as leftovers- I call them "plan-a-heads". Just planning a head for the next meal!


----------



## demosthenes9

Made these once again and as usual, everyone raved about them.   I really like that the recipe "scales" so well to what's available at Sam's Club.

1 #10 can of Bush's (117 oz can)

1 bell pepper

1 onion

2 cups ketchup

2 cups brown sugar

1 20oz plastic jar of Dole Pineapple chunks (sold in a 4 pack)

1 lb of bacon

Don't have to worry about having 1/2 of a bell pepper, 1/2 an onion or some amount of pineapple left over needing to be used for something else.


----------



## cunnart

Yup can not give these beans enough props. I was tired of baked beans but can not get enough of these.


----------



## berlin281

Love to smoke and make sausages. ..look forward to sharing and Learning!


----------



## superdave

I've doubled the meat ratio and everyone thinks we don't need anything else on the menu, "they are a meal by themselves!"


----------



## eman

After years of making these fabulous beans and never understanding why folks thought they were spicy at all. had an Epiphany today. All this time i have been making a double batch ,or so i thought. I have been using #10 cans which are 117 oz instead of 55 oz.  So although i thought i was doubling the seasoning and meat i have been using half of what i should. Still great beans. But today will be the first time i have done it right LOL

  BTW cold wicked bean sammich is fantastic.


----------



## hammer56073

cajunsmoker said:


> Thanks Dutch,
> 
> I thought I had copied and pasted this into my recipe file and when I went to print it out to make them with my ribs sunday they seemed to have deserted :x .
> 
> I shall endeavor to persevere this time.


Nice sign off. It took me a while to remember where it was from, but I got it. *The Outlaw Josey Wales*

*Great movie!*


----------



## jwhitehill

I took note of the disclaimer and left out the spicy,  let me just say those were the best beans I have ever made and eaten.  I am looking forward to lunch tomorrow. 












20141228_202643.jpg



__ jwhitehill
__ Dec 28, 2014


----------



## inkjunkie

Did not read the whole thread yet so if this has been covered already I do apologize. Ernie, my loving wife is Mexican. She has a thing about canned beans and doesn't like to use them. Has anyone used pinto beans "cooked" in a crockpot? She normally tosses in all sorts of spices, if she were going to use them in this recipe she would just leave the spices out I suppose.  
She will often mash these into a refried style of beans...a bit of shredded cheese, smoked from now on, and they are out of this world.


----------



## addertooth

Here is the third time I have made these beans with Q-View.  As per my recipe a few postings above:

The grills used are the #kamadoJoe Big Joe, for the simmering, and the Joe Junior for roasting the bell peppers, Jalapeno peppers, Bacon, and for the Sauté of the onions and Garlic on cast iron.













1 onion and garlic simmering on Joe Junior.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















2 Roasting bell peppers.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















3 sauted onions and garlic into the pot.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















4 bell peppers before dicing.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















5 roasting Jalapenos.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















6 diced roasted bell peppers.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















7 sliced roasted Jalapenos.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















8 first batch bacon on Joe Junior.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















9 second batch of bacon on Joe Junior.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















10 Maple Bacon Roasted on Joe Junior.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















11 everything simmering on Big Joe..jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















12 Money shot final simmer.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


















13 Money Shot in a bowl.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## krboyd

Thanks Dutch for the recipe.  I just got a Dutch oven this past Christmas and hope to break it in very well this summer.


----------



## isuhunter

These beans are awesome!  We did them in a cast iron pan on the gas grill last night...













beans 3.jpg



__ isuhunter
__ Apr 8, 2015


















beans 4.jpg



__ isuhunter
__ Apr 8, 2015


----------



## Dutch

Looking good all! It's making me want WBB's for breakfast!
isuhunter-I have a square cast iron pan like the one you did the beans in. It's my go to pan for baking cornbread in.


----------



## kmgcanes

Tried these they turned out great


----------



## tumbleweed1

OK, with so many people loving this recipe I believe I will be trying it soon.

Thanks!


----------



## rsnovi

I recently made this recipe.  Well I didn't have pineapple or jalapeño.  I used some siracha chile sauce for the spice and smoked them way too long.  They were still awesome.  Just think if I would have done them correctly.


----------



## frog1369

Tumbleweed1 said:


> OK, with so many people loving this recipe I believe I will be trying it soon.
> 
> Thanks!


Just be careful ...... they are addicting.  True story ..... I gave this recipe to my sister and she made a batch.  Her and her husband ate the whole batch the same day.  They actually made a second batch the next day and finished that batch off over two days.


----------



## rmmurray

image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ May 16, 2015






Just prepared a batch myself. Going to let it sit overnight in the fridge and then heat tomorrow with lunch.

By the way, my beans were a bit runny as per your update. I drained the can before mixing them. They should turn out fantastic.


----------



## tumbleweed1

So I've got a pork butt going & extra room in the smoker. I believe I have everything except for the pineapple & jalapenos, so I'm thinking of making these & including some drippings I'll collect when I go to foil on the butt. Is the recommended 2 1/2-3 hour time in the smoker about everyone likes for these then?


----------



## rsnovi

I just tossed two slabs of baby backs on with some hickory and apple.  I plan to put the baked beans on with 2.5 hours left and add another small piece of apple.  Last time I made these I overcooked them and they were a little dry/pasty.  Still the best beans I ever had though. I think they were on around 4 hours and it was half the recipe.

I got all the ingredients but am passing on the pineapple this time.


----------



## rsnovi

Just putting the beans on.  The exact recipe from the first post minus pineapple.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmmurray

Thanks for the recipe Dutch !













image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## rsnovi

Yes, thank you!

Ribs were good as usual, but the beans stole the show.  It was nice to have something new.


----------



## tumbleweed1

These beans are the bomb!

Made them today to go with my first pork butt. included some of the pork drippings in with them for flavor & moisture both. This recipe is now in my regular "side dish rotation".

Thanks again Dutch.

TW













Pork Butt 8- beans.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## thomas phillips

I made "Dutch's wicked baked beans" a few weeks ago for a family gathering. Everyone loved them and wanted the recipe. I told em to google it, lol. Kidding. Everyone ate them, didn't touch my mother in laws plain ol beans out of the can, lol.

Great Recipe! thanks!!


----------



## rmmurray

The best part about leftovers is that I get to mix my pulled pork with dutch's wicked baked beans. I call it dutch's wicked pork and beans.


----------



## dmoser09

Made these A couple weeks ago. Extremely tasty but a little spicy since I didn't seed the jallys. Still delicious with the 6lb pork butt


----------



## noboundaries

I made a last minute request cheater batch on the stovetop for a work potluck on Friday.  They are best on the smoker but I didn't have time after work Thursday night to fire it up so the stovetop it was.  That's why I call them a cheater batch.  They still disappeared at the potluck.  I have to make another batch to go with the little bit of pulled pork that was leftover and a tri tip that's destined for the smoker. 

My wife is not a big fan of spicy so I replace the jalapeno's with a 4 oz can of Ortega green chilis.


----------



## mikeh

I am cooking for 60 people here in June.  Going to make Dutch's beans.  Need to know how much I need to make up..  How many people will the regular recipe feed?  Then I can figure out how many of them I need to make...  thanks

Mike


----------



## rsnovi

I am thinking at least 8-10 on the original recipe.


----------



## noboundaries

MikeH said:


> I am cooking for 60 people here in June.  Going to make Dutch's beans.  Need to know how much I need to make up..  How many people will the regular recipe feed?  Then I can figure out how many of them I need to make...  thanks
> 
> Mike



Depends how many other sides you're having. At a potluck the other day for 25-30 people there were lots of sides and salads so one batch was plenty with very little of the beans leftover.  What was left got taken home in a cup by another manager.


----------



## wazzuqer

Made a trial batch, they were spot-on, before the kids graduation party in a couple weeks, the guests are gonna be in for a treat...


----------



## woodcutter

I wasn't sure which color bell pepper to use so I went with red. I didn't get a picture out of the smoker but they were excellent. I'm not a bean eater and liked them!













DSCN0005.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ May 28, 2015


----------



## Dutch

Woodcutter you can use any color of bell pepper you would like. I just happen to use green bell peppers because they are cheaper than the orange, red or yellow ones.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

I've done your beans several times Dutch & these things rock !  Every family get together I get asked....  "So your gonna bring beans, right ?"  They are a fam fav & I tell them all the credit goes to Dutch on SMF... I just follow the recipe.  Thanks for sharing the recipe with everyone, these are no doubt a fam fav in countless homes.  

Justin


----------



## bshuff

A little bump, I was asked to make beans for a party,  so under that picnic is a double-and-a-half batch













2015-08-14.jpg



__ bshuff
__ Aug 14, 2015


----------



## Dutch

BSHuff, glad to see see this, but a diuble and a half batch? How long are planing on eating beans for?


----------



## tagalong

I made these for the first time yesterday. I mixed all ingredients together Friday night and put them covered in the fridge overnight to allow flavors to blend, then put them on the pit Saturday around Noon along with a rack of spare ribs. Just 3 of us eating and there are ribs left but all the beans are gone. Wife and step-daughter are telling me that I need to make more.

Thanks for sharing the recipe


----------



## jkrezdorn

I make these for every party we have and all Holidays we cook here. I always make way too many. My Sister in law works at a small Veteran home. I send a pan with her  for the Veterans. They love them. She said they will make a meal out of them by adding cut up hot dogs. She said the pan is scrapped clean.

Dutch your beans are feeding a few of our nations Hero's every time I make them.


----------



## kevinmannjr

Made these today while smoking 2 butts... They were awesome thanks Dutch!


----------



## woodcutter

Hey Dutch, I made your recipe x5 for a my daughters wedding reception this week end. I heard things like "best beans I ever had", "never had pineapple in beans before butt it is delicious" "you made these?" This is an amazing recipe! Thanks man!













DSCN0026.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 13, 2015


----------



## DanMcG

I also want to thank you again for the recipe Dutch, Made a double batch yesterday. Best beans I've ever made.


----------



## jordan81

Im getting ready to pull some wicked baked beans out of the smoker for a pot luck at work. Is keeping them warm overnigh in a crock pot a bad idea? I just don't won't them to turn to mush or dry it out too bad. We will be eating tomorrow at 11:15 am


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Jordan81 said:


> Im getting ready to pull some wicked baked beans out of the smoker for a pot luck at work. Is keeping them warm overnigh in a crock pot a bad idea? I just don't won't them to turn to mush or dry it out too bad. We will be eating tomorrow at 11:15 am



I would personally put them in the fridge overnight & warm them in the crockpot a few hours before ya eat tomorrow !  IMO, keeping them warm overnite would dry them out !   Just my 2 cents !


----------



## hotfishtacos

This is an "Awesome" recipe that I've made a few time but yesterday it was just over-the-top great with some additions I made. I doubled the recipe and basically followed the prep instructions, made it as follows;

1 1/4 pounds of bacon cut up and cooked in a cast iron wok until crispy

1 Yellow bell pepper diced

1 Red bell pepper diced

6 jalapeno peppers, de-seeded and diced

1 117 ounce can of Bush's beans

1 32 ounce can of black beans, drained

2 16 ounce cans of white beans drained

1 16 ounce can of crushed pineapple drained 

1 cup brown sugar, packed

1 cup maple sugar, packed
2 cups ketchup
1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard

2 lbs chopped pulled pork

2 lbs chopped pulled ham

12 crushed garlic cloves

Seasoned with Adobo seasoning 

Put it in two aluminum foil pans (to the tops) then in the MES smoker...smoked at 250 with Maple Pellets for 3 hours...unbelievable!


----------



## vwaldoguy

When cooking these in a Weber Smokey mountain, with say a pork shoulder, do you put the pan of beans under the pork, or above the pork?


----------



## pc farmer

vwaldoguy said:


> When cooking these in a Weber Smokey mountain, with say a pork shoulder, do you put the pan of beans under the pork, or above the pork?



Under the pork to get the great drippings.


----------



## rigzcnc

20150703_115102.jpg



__ rigzcnc
__ Jan 13, 2016






Basically like Dutch's but no Pineapples or Jalapenos.  I do a lid on cooking though.


----------



## vwaldoguy

Made a 1/2 batch of this recipe for the first time tonight, and just cooked in the oven since we were grilling ribeye steaks.  Beans turned out great.  I think next time, I'd cut down on the brown sugar, but overall, it's a good recipe!


----------



## mkriet

I'm going to have to try these


----------



## budsak

I made these for family Easter lunch and they was a big hit. I personally liked them 2 days later and cold. Great recipe


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Had them at the North Florida Gathering and they were really good!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jkrezdorn

I make these all the time. Last few times I added 2 shots of Jack Daniels. Mmmmm


----------



## noboundaries

jkrezdorn said:


> I make these all the time. Last few times I added 2 shots of Jack Daniels. Mmmmm


Great idea!


----------



## jerseyhunter

Although I've made these plenty of times , I can't remember how many people/ servings it makes.  last time I think I doubled it for a party and it all went. Thank you in advance.


----------



## h8that4u

Me and the wife have made these numerous times, we normally will get 2 117oz cans of beans at sams. 3lbs of bacon, 15 jalapenos, 3 onions, 1 bell pepper, 2 cans of crushed pineapple, we use Famous Daves Devil Spit BB-Q sauce instead of the ketchup. On the occasion we will use a homemade pepper that has been dehydrated and ground up instead of dry mustard. Once all is mixed and ready we will pull off what we need at the time and then freeze the rest (not smoked yet), until we need them again. It works out great with my schedule, and they taste great.


----------



## gsqrd

Hey Dutch, thanks for the recipe.  We do your beans in the smoker just about every time we smoke.  Last time I did ribs I put the skirt meat and all of the rib ends in after smoking for about three hours, and it was the bomb!  My wife wants me to put the entire rack of ribs into the beans in the future. :-)

I have a question for you all.  I'm smoking a pork butt right now, and I'm thinking of cutting off a pound or so when IT reaches 170 degrees, cube it, and put it into the beans.  Thoughts?  And is 170 about right?  I'm choosing that because that's what I've read is a good temp for starting pork burnt ends...

Thanks!

Gerry


----------



## bert kreitlow

These were a huge hit along with my so-so spare ribs, and that's saying something as I watch confusedly as fewer and fewer of my people go for beans at all.


----------



## albert43

These beans are always a hit when I smoke them! Question is, has anyone paired them with Texas style ribs? Does the sweetness of the beans work with the salt and pepper style ribs?


----------



## Dutch

They pair well, it's a nice combination of sweet and savory.


----------



## nctim

Hey Dutch,

I remember reading somewhere in this thread about the beans having more liquid in the can than previously. This is only the case if you buy from Walmart or Sam's Club. To meet their stringent price points Bush's reduces the bean to liquid ratio while still canning 55oz. Well known fact in the industry. Buy a 12 roll pack of toilet paper at the grocery store and buy the "same" pack at Walmart, you'll be surprised at the time difference you go through it.

NCtim


----------



## 3montes

GSqrd said:


> Hey Dutch, thanks for the recipe.  We do your beans in the smoker just about every time we smoke.  Last time I did ribs I put the skirt meat and all of the rib ends in after smoking for about three hours, and it was the bomb!  My wife wants me to put the entire rack of ribs into the beans in the future. :-)
> 
> I have a question for you all.  I'm smoking a pork butt right now, and I'm thinking of cutting off a pound or so when IT reaches 170 degrees, cube it, and put it into the beans.  Thoughts?  And is 170 about right?  I'm choosing that because that's what I've read is a good temp for starting pork burnt ends...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gerry


I always put pulled pork in Dutch's beans. Lots of it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I have doctored Dutch's original recipe quite a bit. A little chipolte chili powder, couple Tbls. molasses, a shot of whiskey Crown Royal Apple whiskey really adds a nice flavor. Try substituting peaches for the pineapple every once in awhile for a different twist.


----------



## bmudd14474

3montes said:


> GSqrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dutch, thanks for the recipe.  We do your beans in the smoker just about every time we smoke.  Last time I did ribs I put the skirt meat and all of the rib ends in after smoking for about three hours, and it was the bomb!  My wife wants me to put the entire rack of ribs into the beans in the future. :-)
> 
> I have a question for you all.  I'm smoking a pork butt right now, and I'm thinking of cutting off a pound or so when IT reaches 170 degrees, cube it, and put it into the beans.  Thoughts?  And is 170 about right?  I'm choosing that because that's what I've read is a good temp for starting pork burnt ends...
> 
> Thanks!
> Gerry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always put pulled pork in Dutch's beans. Lots of it! :biggrin:  I have doctored Dutch's original recipe quite a bit. A little chipolte chili powder, couple Tbls. molasses, a shot of whiskey Crown Royal Apple whiskey really adds a nice flavor. Try substituting peaches for the pineapple every once in awhile for a different twist.
Click to expand...


never thought about substituting out the pineapple for another fruit. Great Idea.


----------



## nopigleftbehind

Going to try this weekend for my Father in laws Bday.  Heard good things!!! Thanks


----------



## nopigleftbehind

Damn these were a hit!!! Will cut out the jalepeno next time.  A little too sweet for me.  This place is great for recipes.  YOU GUYS ROCK!!!! CHEERS


----------



## island newbie

Going to try your Wicked Baked Beans this weekend in my smoker.  Do you have a preference on the type of wood and should I use smoke for the whole cooking time?


----------



## gr0uch0

Did these yesterday, and very mindful of what my mom used to make when we were kids.  Liked them, and couple of observations:

1.  I bought the 55 oz. can labeled "Original", but after the fact, I noticed that it had brown sugar and bacon added.  I'd dial back the cup worth of additional brown sugar next time, as we found it silly sweet this way, or grab another can that wasn't brown sugar added from the get-go.

2.  Used a whole poblano in place of the half green bell--more robust flavor than the bell .

3.  Had a cored fresh pineapple in the fridge, and used it.  I liked it, but family didn't care for the larger 1/2" cubes that I'd cut--will either chop smaller or use the crushed it calls for next time.

4.  Didn't find it to be too hot at all (as was mentioned in the original recipe) with the dry mustard and the japs, but I'm not a good barometer for heat, either. 

Thanks for the recipe, Dutch--I'd do this again.  As illustrated by the ≈30 pages of different adds/deletes, there's no end to playing with this dish.


----------



## raastros2

Making these today for the first time bud


----------



## downeast smoker

I used your recipe to go with my first attempt at smoking brisket on the 4th of July, Independence Day, and it came out great.  As others have said, they are even better the next day.  I subbed Sweet Baby Ray's barbeque sauce for the ketchup.and cut the brown sugar to 3/4 cup and thought they were still plenty sweet.  Might even try 1/2 cup next time as there is lots of sugar in the beans and in the bbq sauce.  Also might try using pineapple tidbits next time.  Oh, and I used two jalapenos and a full tsp of dry mustard.  I cooked them in my smoker just above the brisket for the last two and a half hours of my cooking time.  Just guessed at how much longer it would take to finish the brisket and put them in accordingly.  Thanks for the great recipe!


----------



## eman

I have been making these beans since dutch released the recipe in 2006.(damn,  time flies when your eating good ) I have always made a double batch as they only get better in the freezer. I couldn't figure out why everyone thought they were spicy at all? i just chalked it up to being from Louisiana. We eat a lot of spicy , seasoned food.

  After 10+ years of making these beans i realized that i was using the #10 size cans of beans x 2 . that's 218oz. which is twice the size of a double batch. i need to go to 4 times the amount of all the veggies and seasonings. going to try it again next weekend for a party with the proper recipe,


----------



## point blank

I've made these several times for small groups, but would like to make a large batch for an event I am cooking for on Saturday. Serving about 125 people with other sides, so thinking of doing 1 roaster of beans, just a guesstimate tho. This is a long thread and may be covered somewhere already, but I'm looking for a scaled version of this recipe that will get me close to filling a roaster pan.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## point blank

Also, can these be made and smoked a day ahead of serving, then warmed back up? Or best to smoke the day of the big meal?  Thanks again


----------



## uncletork

Point Blank said:


> Also, can these be made and smoked a day ahead of serving, then warmed back up? Or best to smoke the day of the big meal? Thanks again


IMO they are better the next day! I make them all the time the day before.


----------



## eman

raastros2 said:


> Making these today for the first time bud


So what did you think about the beans ?


----------



## 3montes

Point Blank said:


> I've made these several times for small groups, but would like to make a large batch for an event I am cooking for on Saturday. Serving about 125 people with other sides, so thinking of doing 1 roaster of beans, just a guesstimate tho. This is a long thread and may be covered somewhere already, but I'm looking for a scaled version of this recipe that will get me close to filling a roaster pan.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just made these this weekend for a wedding of 250. I made 4 #10 cans. If you're talking about the large turkey roasting pans you can pretty easily fit 2 #10 cans plus all the other ingredients that you need. I add a couple pounds of pulled pork to a batch that size so it takes up more room. People rave about these beans. So much so that sometimes I have to remind people I made other stuff to ya know how were the ribs and pulled pork? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 For 2 # 10 cans I use 4 cups of brown sugar and 4 cups ketchup but been scaling it back just a bit. I don't pack the brown sugar and sometimes it's not a full measured cup same with ketchup. After that it's a sliding scale of the other ingredients. These beans go a long way especially if you add pulled pork, After the wedding I had maybe two pounds of beans left. Lots of other sides were available as well.


----------



## kevinwi

How many servings in the original recipe (55oz beans)


----------



## kevinwi

Well, I cooked for 60 and made 3x the recipe...it wasn't enough. Thank you for the recipe though. It was a hit for sure.


----------



## redoctobyr

Dutch, thank you for sharing this. I made them yesterday for the first time, they were delicious!

I made a single batch, and started light. 1 jalapeno, seeds removed, and 1/2 Tbsp dry ground mustard. I'd be fine with a little more heat, so next time I may try 2 jalapenos, and maybe reduce the brown sugar a bit. I used B&M Original beans, and crushed pineapple. 

I just got my smoker, so I'm new at this. I should have thought to hold back some of the mix, and make it in the oven, just to help compare how much flavor the smoking adds.


----------



## azdavid

Dutch said:


> Glad you liked them. The day will come (if it hasn't already) that when you talk about doing some Que the family will ask "Doing the Wicked Beans too?"


I have made these 5 times now and everybody raves about them.  Thanks Dutch for making me look like a smoking genius...

And you were correct every time I mention that I am firing up the smoker they all insist that I do them Wicked Good Beans.


----------



## 88rxna

These beans stole the show over my pulled pork. I tossed these under the pork butt for the first 3 hours and through them in the fridge until it was time for dinner..tossed them in a crock pot and reheated them and I could hear all of the people in the background just raving abut them.
Thank you so much


----------



## smooch

Do you use dark brown sugar or light brown sugar?


----------



## pagan

Wife LOVES the original minus the pineapple and jalapenos! I have a friend who does not eat pork, and I have made this dish using Bush's vegetarian beans and adding burnt ends from a brisket instead of bacon, she is a huge fan as well!! Thanks for such a versatile recipe Dutch!!


----------



## Dutch

Smooch said:


> Do you use dark brown sugar or light brown sugar?


 Smooch, I have used dark brown sugar and the regular brown sugar. I basically use whatever Ma Dutch has in the pantry. Dark brown sugar contains more molasses than the regular brown sugar.


----------



## Dutch

Pagan said:


> Wife LOVES the original minus the pineapple and jalapenos! I have a friend who does not eat pork, and I have made this dish using Bush's vegetarian beans and adding burnt ends from a brisket instead of bacon, she is a huge fan as well!! Thanks for such a versatile recipe Dutch!!


Pagan, Make 'em up as you see fit. I have a friend that is allergic to pineapple and I used apple sauce to replace the pineapple. 

I've done the beans with smoked shredded pot roast with good results.


----------



## Dutch

88rxna said:


> These beans stole the show over my pulled pork. I tossed these under the pork butt for the first 3 hours and through them in the fridge until it was time for dinner..tossed them in a crock pot and reheated them and I could hear all of the people in the background just raving abut them.
> Thank you so much


88rxna, thank you for sharing your experience. These ol' beans sure get around. Plan on being asked to "bring your beans" next time your invited to a cook-out!


----------



## Dutch

RedOctobyr said:


> Dutch, thank you for sharing this. I made them yesterday for the first time, they were delicious!
> 
> I made a single batch, and started light. 1 jalapeno, seeds removed, and 1/2 Tbsp dry ground mustard. I'd be fine with a little more heat, so next time I may try 2 jalapenos, and maybe reduce the brown sugar a bit. I used B&M Original beans, and crushed pineapple.
> 
> I just got my smoker, so I'm new at this. I should have thought to hold back some of the mix, and make it in the oven, just to help compare how much flavor the smoking adds.


Well, RedOctobyr- when you're just starting out you got to experiment to find just how you like them. AS for which bean to use- I've used them all from well known brand to store brand. The only complaint I have ever received was "Where did all the beans go?"


----------



## 45freedom

Smoking today for a few hours with hickory for Christmas dinner side for honey baked ham... Love the recipe dutch... Sometimes the jalapenos are spicier than other times...  This time I doubled the recipe and used 4 jalapenos 2 with seeds and 2 without...  Still wasn't spicy so I added a little cayenne to get just enough heat.  Merry Christmas, and blessings from God to all.


----------



## pauli

I finally am going to try this recipe. I will be making them tomorrow with I brisket I plan to start tonight.  Hope all goes well.   Looking forward to the meal.  Might smoke some corn on the cob with them.  I will let you know how they turned out.


----------



## husker3in4

I gave these a second try after my first attempt didnt turn out that well. I followed the directions except:
I used a full onion and full green pepper
Half the ketchup and brown sugar
Drained the pineapple and most of the liquid off the top of the can of beans.

I put them in the smoker directly under the pork butt to catch the drippings. The beans turned out really good! The pork butt was good as usual but found it to be even better when I mixed it in with the beans. 

I think next time I will use a full onion and green pepper again, but will also use full amounts of brown sugar and ketchup as well.

So question: is the pineapple supposed to be drained? Do any of you cook the beans in the smoker but dont put it under the meat for drippings? and does that still turn out good?


----------



## anglerman

husker3in4 said:


> So question: is the pineapple supposed to be drained? Do any of you cook the beans in the smoker but dont put it under the meat for drippings? and does that still turn out good?



The  original recipe calls for draining


----------



## levithan9

I tried these beans last summer. I made 2 aluminum pans. Followed the recipe to a T. I was also doing a brisket and a pork butt. I threw in the fat shavings from the brisket on top of the beans, just to add a little fat to them.

The pork butt and 1 pan was for my neighbor, Jenny. She watches my house when i go out of town, and sends me pictures from her security camera if anyone comes by. She also waters my grass, because everyone on the street wants to know how i keep it sooo green. Jenny included.

The deal I made with Jenny is that, no matter what, her honest opinion is what i needed. It's the only way to get better when doing something. I use her as my test subject when trying something different, mostly because my wife won't eat a lot...and i mean A LOT...of what I make. 

I must clear my conscience here, as i fear I have created a addict out of my neighbor. She craves these beans. She NEEDS these beans. She must have these beans. If she sees my smoker out in the front yard, i'm getting text messages from her asking when the beans are gonna be ready!! 

I've adjusted the recipe to 1/2 a cup of ketchup and 1/2 a cup of brown sugar, just to cut down on the sweetness, and  added 1 table spoon of cayenne pepper, and used a half of slab of bacon. Jenny likes spicy food. I throw the beans in my Masterbuilt 40" and let cook for about 4 hours. Gives it a nice "crust" on the top layer. She knows to remove the fat trimmings from the brisket.

SO,to the original owner of this recipe, I say THANK YOU.

Jenny says Thanks as well!!


----------



## husker3in4

Has there been a consensus on the flavor of Bush's to be used for this recipe? original? homestyle? maple?

Does the original recipe call for white or yellow onion?


----------



## bertjo44

I don't think so. I've only used Original and Homestyle. It's plenty rich, so it might be overkill to go with any of the more sweet or bold flavors. I'm not even sure what flavors were available when he first came up with this recipe. Of course, as always, your personal preference is the way to go. I prefer yellow onions (or vidalia when available).


----------



## bassman

I thought I had posted this a long time ago but didn't find it if I did.  This was from a friend's Harley biker party that we hosted several years ago.  Close to 50 bikers cleaned us out of beans!  I use the larger can of pineapple chunks (20 oz) and a whole pound of bacon.  Probably made these 40 times and always get rave reviews.  Thanks Dutch!


----------



## Binford 6100

looks amazing! nice work bassman


----------



## pauli

My first batched was A bit on the spicy side.  Wife like that enought that sh wants me to improvise the recipe as we do not have the exact ingredients.  We will see.  No pineapple.


----------



## Dutch

husker3in4 said:


> Has there been a consensus on the flavor of Bush's to be used for this recipe? original? homestyle? maple?
> 
> Does the original recipe call for white or yellow onion?



I used the Original. As for white or yellow onion, I used whatever I had on hand.


----------



## Dutch

levithan9 said:


> I tried these beans last summer. I made 2 aluminum pans. Followed the recipe to a T. I was also doing a brisket and a pork butt. I threw in the fat shavings from the brisket on top of the beans, just to add a little fat to them.
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> SO,to the original owner of this recipe, I say THANK YOU.
> 
> Jenny says Thanks as well!!


levithan9, you're most welcome. And tell Jenny she has great taste!


----------



## mng024

Preference on wood and # chunks for this? I've never done anything besides meat so I would hate to overpower it with too much hickory or something like that.


----------



## supercenterchef

Nah, just throw them in the last few hours of smoking your meat...though I would not position them so meat drippings fall into beans...seems to dilute the flavor too much...


----------



## SonnyE

I followed the recipe, then added a few "extrees".
A bit of Maple syrup, touch of powdered honey, and extra Apple wood smoke.
I doubled the batch, but added two 15 ounce cans of Black Beans, instead of all Bush's. Gave it more eye appeal.

Yumm, great beans Dutch!
*Thank You for sharing the recipe!*

The Jalapeno's scared my wife off from the first batch, but curiosity brought her to taste them. Now she raves about them. She wanted me to make them for the Big Feed tomorrow. Got a big 6 qt. crock pot full.


----------



## 3montes

I have probably made these beans at least a hundred times over the years. I have strayed from Dutch's original recipe quite a bit. I now add back strap molasses, powered smoked garlic, ancho chili powder. A shot of apple jack whiskey pulled pork and or bacon. I usually always remove seeds and veins from jalapeno to control the heat as I use chili powder. Usually ancho or sometimes chipolte depending what I have on hand.  A generous amount of cbp is usually added as well as well as a good rub blend. I always use Bush's beans. I buy #10 cans by the case from a local food service company and they sell Bush's Bean Pot beans and they work very well.  Substituting peaches for the pineapple is a nice change now and again.

I do a lot of event cooking during the summer and these beans are made every time. Invariably I will get asked for the recipe from someone at the event which I'm always willing to share the basic recipe because mine is usually never exactly the same twice. 
So thanks Dutch for this recipe it has served me very well over the years!


----------



## mng024

3montes said:


> I have probably made these beans at least a hundred times over the years. I have strayed from Dutch's original recipe quite a bit. I now add back strap molasses, powered smoked garlic, ancho chili powder. A shot of apple jack whiskey pulled pork and or bacon. I usually always remove seeds and veins from jalapeno to control the heat as I use chili powder. Usually ancho or sometimes chipolte depending what I have on hand.  A generous amount of cbp is usually added as well as well as a good rub blend. I always use Bush's beans. I buy #10 cans by the case from a local food service company and they sell Bush's Bean Pot beans and they work very well.  Substituting peaches for the pineapple is a nice change now and again.
> 
> I do a lot of event cooking during the summer and these beans are made every time. Invariably I will get asked for the recipe from someone at the event which I'm always willing to share the basic recipe because mine is usually never exactly the same twice.
> So thanks Dutch for this recipe it has served me very well over the years!



cbp?


----------



## Winterrider

Course black pepper


----------



## mng024

Not enough coffee yet today ;) thanks


----------



## pa42phigh

Thx Dutch they were a hit


----------



## Dutch

Looks great pa42phigh!


----------



## levithan9

Soooo....

I made these beans on Sunday before Christmas, and in the chaos of shopping, getting the grandkids, buying food, dropping off gifts, buying charcoal.....*I FORGOT THE TO BUY THE PINEAPPLE !!!
*
So I left them out.

Big mistake. They did not taste like the beans they were supposed to be. A tad more spice than i'm used to, and no sweetness, not even from the brown sugar.

A note to future bean makers....*DO NOT FORGET THE PINEAPPLE !!!*


----------



## Dutch

levithan9, shhh, I've done that before. Get all the ingredients to make my bean and realized I had no pineapple. Luckily I found a can of Apple sauce so I used that instead.


----------



## fatboycoalition

husker3in4 said:


> Has there been a consensus on the flavor of Bush's to be used for this recipe? original? homestyle? maple?
> 
> Does the original recipe call for white or yellow onion?



I use 1-28oz can each of original and maple.
I use yellow (sweet) onion.


----------



## Dutch

husker3in4 said:


> Has there been a consensus on the flavor of Bush's to be used for this recipe? original? homestyle? maple?
> 
> Does the original recipe call for white or yellow onion?



husker, I basically use whatever I have on hand. Normally I'll use the Original Bush's beans, but when I use the Maple I'll cut back on the amount of brown sugar. I've even used the Store brand generic pork and beans.
I use yellow onion since that's what Ma Dutch stocks the panty with.  I find that the yellow onion will keep longer than the white or red onions.
YMMV!


----------



## pounce

Thanks. I tried these at our early 4th party and everyone loved them. I'm a ranch bean guy and decided to try these to please the masses. I didn't expect to like them personally. I do. I'm pretty sure I ate one of the 9 quarts I made.

I shorted the brown sugar and smoked it with apple since I had a bunch sitting around.

I'm actually thinking about making another batch and canning or freezing them to have them on hand. If anyone has canned them before let me know how you did it. It's been years since I've canned anything.


----------



## Dutch

Pounce, glad you liked them! If you do a search of the Recipe sub-forum, you should find my other bean recipe. It's Dutch's Ranch Style bean.

Give 'me a try and let me know how you liked them!


----------



## pounce

Dutch said:


> Pounce, glad you liked them! If you do a search of the Recipe sub-forum, you should find my other bean recipe. It's Dutch's Ranch Style bean.
> 
> Give 'me a try and let me know how you liked them!



Thanks!

Found that thread:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dutchs-ranch-style-beans.80010/


----------



## dmbennett46

I've been wanting to get into smoking with hardwood charcoal instead of my electric "Frankensmoker," and a friend recently gave to me an even cheaper knock-off of an ECB water smoker that had been left out in her back yard for years. It was all nasty on the inside and all rusty on the outside, with rotting wooden handles, although the charcoal and water pans were in great shape. I replaced all the hardware, including the grill grates, and gave the whole thing a new coat of high-temp paint. looks as good as new, if not even better. So, why am I posting it in this forum? Because the first official smoke on the newly refurbished appliance was a bucket of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans for a neighborhood block party. The beans were every bit as good as advertised and consumed with great joy! And I made a double batch, so I have some left over to enjoy as it mellows over the next few days. Kudos to Dutch for an awesome contribution to the world of smoking--one that will live forever in the annals of smoking legend.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Made these about 3 times in the past month. I put my own twist on it (peaches, habaneros), but they are amazing regardless. Thank you 

 Dutch


----------



## Dutch

Thanks Derek717. One of my favorite salsa's is made from peaches and habaneros. Just wish I can remember where I misplaced the recipe. . .


----------



## Dutch

What a way to maiden a refurbished ECB, I'm flattered. My first smoker was an ECB. It's still in the family, my daughter "borrowed" it about 8 years ago and hasn't returned it! Oh well, at least it has a good home and is getting used.


----------



## eman

If you up size to 2 #10 cans and 5x everything in the recipe you will come out with 80 + 3 oz servings.  so it should be enough for side dishy for 100 .


----------



## sdkid

Good info to know. Thank you....


----------



## remsp10

Made my 1st attempt at your "Wicked Baked Beans". To say they were a hit is an understatement. There was only 4 of us (1 bake bean lover and the rest of us just mildly interested), and I was left with less than half of the original recipe. I used coconut sugar instead of brown (cause that is what I had) and added spicy whole grain mustard (cause I forgot the ground mustard when I went to the store). I missed a finished picture apparently (I blame the bourbon). Cooked on a WSM with Pecan chunks. Thanks Dutch for a great recipe, will be making them again!


----------



## Dutch

remsp10 said:


> Made my 1st attempt at your "Wicked Baked Beans". To say they were a hit is an understatement. There was only 4 of us (1 bake bean lover and the rest of us just mildly interested), and I was left with less than half of the original recipe. I used coconut sugar instead of brown (cause that is what I had) and added spicy whole grain mustard (cause I forgot the ground mustard when I went to the store). I missed a finished picture apparently (I blame the bourbon). Cooked on a WSM with Pecan chunks. Thanks Dutch for a great recipe, will be making them again!


Glad that they were a hit remsp10! Like I've said in other posts on this thread, Change it up to your liking. I've used spicy whole grain mustard myself a time or two-mainly experimenting to see how things taste.


----------



## smokejackbbq

Can't wait to try these bad boys this weekend. 

 Dutch
 do you suggest adding the cooked skirt meat trimmings to the beans prior to smoking for the full 2.5-3hrs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLeonard

Adding this to my ever growing bookmark list!
Jim


----------



## eman

smokejackbbq said:


> Can't wait to try these bad boys this weekend.
> 
> Dutch
> do you suggest adding the cooked skirt meat trimmings to the beans prior to smoking for the full 2.5-3hrs? Thanks in advance.


I'm not Dutch . But i make a whole bunch of these beans.  weather it be timings or pork butt ,i put everything into the pan at the start. Just make sure that when you stir them while smoking to make sure the meat is not floating on the surface.


----------



## kkbait

Great recipe


----------



## Dutch

smokejackbbq said:


> Can't wait to try these bad boys this weekend.
> 
> Dutch
> do you suggest adding the cooked skirt meat trimmings to the beans prior to smoking for the full 2.5-3hrs? Thanks in advance.


Jack, I'll smoke the trimmings off of the ribs and smoke them along side the pan of beans. About 2 hours in, I'll dice the meat and stir it into the beans. I feel that smoking the trimming for a couple of hour imparts a more smokey flavor to the beans. YMMV


----------

